# Help- Trying to rescue golden- Long



## MikaTallulah

If I get him what is the best thing for me to do? My dogs go to my parents when I go to work. They have all to wall carpet throughout. My laundry room and frunace room are not carpeted. I could keep him departs from my dogs temporarily. I would take him to a vet for work up prior to taking him home. I think the dog is severly allergic to the fleas my uncles neighbors all say the dog started loosing weight and hair over the summer. He never told us he had fleas or I would gone sooner. I feel horrid for this dog.

There is lots of mange where he leaves as well as worms. He lives in a very poor trailer park.

The dog could have it all for all I know. Help. 

How hard is it to housebreak a 2.5 year old golden. He is so sweet. My uncle said he has only bathed them once or twice but all three where angels when I bathed/ flea dipped them. It took me close to 2 hrs to wash the golden.

I flea bombed his trailer as a tempory solution to cut the flea population. I teated all the dog beds. I also brought flea drops for him to put on in few days- 2 of his female neighbors said they would make sure it was put on them even if they have to do it themselves. I gave them all my contact info. They said they will work on him to let me take the golden since he is sick.


----------



## MikaTallulah

None of the dogs have been vaccinated within the last 1.5 and never go their full round of puppy shots. What do I do? The authorities took his 2 previous dog from him but then let him have them back so calling them is useless. I do get the dog from him I can't promise to keep him. My 2 cats are 13 and 11 and should not going into their twightlight years be forced to live with big dog who may attempt to harm them. My yorkies are 3 to 15 pounds. I also have 2 foster cats/ kittens that were only supposed to be with me for 3 wks max that was over 2 months ago.

I have a lot on my plate. This would have been easier over the summer or fall to deal with but not in the winter. At least then I could leave the dog outside most of the day but he is too bald to do that in 28 degree weather. I also have to convince someone to take care of him if I take him overnight 3 nights a week because I work 7p to 7a as a nurse. My parents already are saying no because he is not remotely house trained.


----------



## fostermom

Bless you for caring about him. I have a feeling that if animal control were called on him now, he would at least lose the golden. Can you take him and offer to keep him and if things don't work out, explain that to him? If the other dogs are getting the food and he's not, it's very possible that he's a very submissive dog, but that doesn't mean he will be good with cats and small dogs. Thank you again for caring about him. You are his only angel and thankfully, you are willing to help.


----------



## mylissyk

You are on the right track, get the dog and take him to a vet for a full medical evaluation. Tell your uncle you are going to do that, and that you are going get him a good home either with you or with another really good family. (ask him to sign a paper giving you the dog.)

Then if you really can't keep him yourself, I would contact the Golden Retriever rescues in NJ and tell them the situation and ask if they can take the dog into their adoption program. If you pay for all his vet care prior to them taking him it will make it a lot easier for the rescue.

You are a kind and caring person, thank you for wanting to help this dog, and I hope you are able to get him out of that situation.


----------



## C's Mom

Thank you for doing what you have done for those dogs - I bet they are feeling better already. I would keep talking to your uncle. Tell him that the golden may have thyroid issues and will need to be on meds for the rest of his life and wouldn't it be better if it went into rescue where it has the chance of getting adopted by people who could pay for the dogs meds. Tell him you know he is attached to the dog but to think of the dogs needs instead. Good luck to you.


----------



## MikaTallulah

fostermom said:


> Bless you for caring about him. I have a feeling that if animal control were called on him now, he would at least lose the golden. Can you take him and offer to keep him and if things don't work out, explain that to him? If the other dogs are getting the food and he's not, it's very possible that he's a very submissive dog, but that doesn't mean he will be good with cats and small dogs. Thank you again for caring about him. You are his only angel and thankfully, you are willing to help.


Animal control took his previous 2 dogs but then let him have them back so they are not an option. I spoke with them then and they basically said he was neglectful but he was not beating the dogs. :yuck:

I think the yorkies will be okay because the terrier mix he has is about 10 pounds and he got him terrier as a puppy. Per my uncles neighbors the golden has never showed dog aggression towards there dogs most toy breeds. They of course would not be allowed to interact unless the golden was better behaved. He would be leashed or crated til then.

Luckily for me my cats are 15 pound Maine ***** that are bomb proof around dogs. They told my golden Lucky off many a time.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Update*

He has agreed to let me take the golden. I now need to get my parents on board to since they are my doggie day care while at work. Dad is on a business trip til prior to X-Mas and Mom won't agree til then. I told him to have a neighbor take him and the dog to a vet this week. My uncle doesn't have a car. He is to have the vet call and I will arrange payment. I can't get back out to where he is til next week at least. 

I will tell the vet to keep the dog til I can pick him up. That way the dog is a safe environment nag getting medical treatment. Hopefully, the dog will be clear to come home with me and not transmit creeping crud to my animals.

That is the current plan. Wish me luck.


----------



## tippykayak

The dog has sores and is 1/3 under a normal weight? And AC says that doesn't qualify as neglect? That is, excuse my french, outrageous baloney on their part.


----------



## Kristin

I think what you are doing for him is wonderful. If you're unable to care for him, maybe try contacting one of the groups I've listed below for you (they are in your area). If your parents are 'iffy' on it, maybe just ask them if they can bare with you by letting him stay over the holidays etc on a trial basis. I know rescue groups may be busy at this time of year so if things are definitely not working out, you could always try to have something set up for January/February timeframe.

It does sound like he's the submissive dog getting edged out when it comes to food if it's all being served to 'the pack' at once. The fact that there is a chunky Lab in the group seems a little suspicious and he's probably the dominant one eating the lion's share.

The dog definitely needs medical treatment... he's very lucky to have you intervene on his behalf. 

Golden Retriever Rescue,Inc. (NJ) Newsletter Archives

GRRI-NJ -- Welcome

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## MikaTallulah

tippykayak said:


> The dog has sores and is 1/3 under a normal weight? And AC says that doesn't qualify as neglect? That is, excuse my french, outrageous baloney on their part.


My same feelings. Baloney isn't French though.


----------



## Hali's Mom

What a great doggie niece you are, thank you for stepping in on the dog's behalf. Wishing the best for you and all your fur family.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Thanks*

I may contact one of the if it does not work out. Basically if he tries to eat one of the other animals. Just joking. I may contact them for guidance/ support once I get the dog.

My mom has a friend who would love to take him once he is in better shape and better behaved. She has grandsons under the age of 10. She just lost her 14 year old golden to cancer a few months ago. They own a family business so the golden would be with someone 24/7. 



Kristin said:


> I think what you are doing for him is wonderful. If you're unable to care for him, maybe try contacting one of the groups I've listed below for you (they are in your area). If your parents are 'iffy' on it, maybe just ask them if they can bare with you by letting him stay over the holidays etc on a trial basis. I know rescue groups may be busy at this time of year so if things are definitely not working out, you could always try to have something set up for January/February timeframe.
> 
> It does sound like he's the submissive dog getting edged out when it comes to food if it's all being served to 'the pack' at once. The fact that there is a chunky Lab in the group seems a little suspicious and he's probably the dominant one eating the lion's share.
> 
> The dog definitely needs medical treatment... he's very lucky to have you intervene on his behalf.
> 
> Golden Retriever Rescue,Inc. (NJ) Newsletter Archives
> 
> GRRI-NJ -- Welcome
> 
> Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Oops*

His name is Cody. But I plan to change it. New name for new life.

Maybe- Luke or Nick (short for St. Nicholas)

Dad is on board it take him immediately but mom wants my dad around when I first pick up him because he is completely untrained. Mom needs to get knee survey but is putting it off so she does not want to be knocked around by this dog. She is a big softy through.


----------



## mylissyk

I hope you can get him home with you soon.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Long story short:

My uncle is a moron. I'm taking possession of his sweet, underweight, untrained golden with hair and weight loss of unknown origins. I want to be prepared before I get the dog. I already treated the dogs for fleas and bombed his trailer for fleas. I got him dog food (dog chow) that is what he feeds all the dogs. Only the golden is skinny and the other 2 are of normal weight. His neighbors are checking daily to make sure the golden is eating and applying doggie topical hydrocortisone that I got til I can take the dog. My uncle claims the dog is doing much better. He leaves3 hrs each way from me so it will take a full day to pick up the dog and get him vetted. 

I talked to my vet. He said he would recommended bringing him straight to the office once I pick the dog up and he will probably have to be left at the office for several days to be isolated and started on treatment.

Is there anything I should make sure the vet does? Blood work and skin scraping? Oral flea treatment? Supplements? 

I imagine vaccinating as well as neutering would have to wait.

I plan to feed him Proplan Performance at first.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*I'm picking him up tommorrow*

My uncle called said pick him up tomorrow. He also said that if I don't keep him when I get money for him he wants it. I almost laughed at him but resisted. What money? I figure I'm going to be in the hole at $1,000. Will keep you updated.


----------



## C's Mom

Thank you so much for helping this dog. I'm a firm believer that kindness is returned.


----------



## Blondie

Thank you for your passion in helping this dog. Safe travels today as you pick him up. Please keep us posted(pictures would be appreciated, even the sort of before, during and after types to show how he progresses)on his well being. We are all pulling for him and the hopes that a forever home is waiting for him, just around the corner. You have gone above and beyond and it is surely appreciated and acknowledged. Let us know what you name him and give him warm hugs and love, so that he knows there are good humans to trust. Thank you.


----------



## mylissyk

MikaTallulah said:


> My uncle called said pick him up tomorrow. He also said that if I don't keep him when I get money for him he wants it. I almost laughed at him but resisted. What money? I figure I'm going to be in the hole at $1,000. Will keep you updated.


I'm glad he is letting you take him. Is he expecting you to get money for the dog if you don't keep him? What if you give him away or turn him over to a rescue, you would not get any money. I guess you can show him the vet bills and deduct what you spent from the $0 you got for him.


----------



## mylissyk

MikaTallulah said:


> Long story short:
> 
> My uncle is a moron. I'm taking possession of his sweet, underweight, untrained golden with hair and weight loss of unknown origins. I want to be prepared before I get the dog. I already treated the dogs for fleas and bombed his trailer for fleas. I got him dog food (dog chow) that is what he feeds all the dogs. Only the golden is skinny and the other 2 are of normal weight. His neighbors are checking daily to make sure the golden is eating and applying doggie topical hydrocortisone that I got til I can take the dog. My uncle claims the dog is doing much better. He leaves3 hrs each way from me so it will take a full day to pick up the dog and get him vetted.
> 
> I talked to my vet. He said he would recommended bringing him straight to the office once I pick the dog up and he will probably have to be left at the office for several days to be isolated and started on treatment.
> 
> Is there anything I should make sure the vet does? Blood work and skin scraping? Oral flea treatment? Supplements?
> 
> I imagine vaccinating as well as neutering would have to wait.
> 
> I plan to feed him Proplan Performance at first.


I think you have the vetting covered on what should be done, you should add fecal test for intestinal parasites. Hopefully he is not as bad off as you think and good food on a regular basis will resolve most of the issues.

Thank you for helping him!


----------



## tippykayak

Don't laugh. Be serious with your uncle. Maybe even get him to sign something that says you're taking possession of the dog and he won't be liable for the vet bills. That way he'll sign something to make sure he's not financially liable, and you have his signature saying that the dog is yours now.

Take many pictures of the dog's current state, and keep all the bills you incur in taking possession of the dog. That includes keeping track of your mileage to get the dog, and every penny you spend on food, toys, treats, and especially vet care.

I have no idea what your uncle's like (aside from the unflattering portrait painted by his treatment of this dog), but if he's mentally unstable, he may miss the dog and demand him back after a few days. You need to make sure he has as little legal ground to stand on as possible. If you've taken the dog with his consent and spent a large amount of money restoring the dog to health, I would hope that you'd be able to keep the dog on the grounds that your uncle was neglecting him and that you laid out significant amounts of cash.

Hopefully it would never come to a legal argument, but you want to have all your ducks in a row if your uncle changes his mind. Returning the dog to him is not an option (at least in my mind).

And I'm pretty sure baloney is French. Lemme check my toning-down-angry-expletives-for-family-friendly-forums dictionary.


----------



## Karen519

*Mike*

Mike

God Bless you for taking this sweet Golden in!
Please keep us all posted and take pics if possible!
What is his name?!?!
I agree, if things get to be too much for you, you can contact the Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Update!!!!*

His name was Cody but I changed it to Buddy. *New name for new life.

I picked him up yesterday. *He has been washed, vetted, walked, and feed. *He so far has been a true angel. *Has not shown any of the behaviors my uncle claims he is guilty of ie eating paper towels, counter surfing, chewing on furniture, etc. *He does no leash manners and jumps on people. *So far no accidents. *He did not even get car sick.

He is head shy and does not know how to play which is so sad. *He smells the dog toys and just walks away. *He seems to like watch they little ones play.

3 of the yorkies are fine with him they could careless. *Cozy my mama yorkie barks at him occasionally and growls but he just turns and walks the other way. **He has not met the cats yet.

Vet visit summary- He needs to gain 15 pounds of muscle. *No heart worm, limes, or other tick Bourne diseases. *After seeing the dog he wants to hold off on checking his thyroid in hopes that better diet and care will improve his weight. *Fecal tests pending. *Oral flea pill given. *Sores on his legs are self induced from stress. *Hair should grow back fully in 6 months from the flea dermatitis. *Pressure ulcers over hips will heal. *He has scarring from chronic ear infections and a current one. *He did not have to stay overnight.


----------



## Karen519

*Bless you*

BLESS you for saving Buddy!! Please give him big hugs and kisses from me!!

Did the vet say what the pressure ulcers over the hips are from?

You can TEACH him to play.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> BLESS you for saving Buddy!! Please give him big hugs and kisses from me!!
> 
> Did the vet say what the pressure ulcers over the hips are from?
> 
> You can TEACH him to play.


One no can figure out how he got them. The pads of his feet are baby smooth and he has no callus formation on his from elbows. Most likely he was kept in an area too small or hard for him. He lacks fat/muscle on his butt.

I is presently self playing with a tennis ball. Rolling it around and doling on it as well as tossing it in the air. Roxy the yorkie is succeeding in teaching him to play. I will turn the play training over to the toy/ retrieving expert. At this rate she sill have him retrieving by the end of the week if not the day.


----------



## mylissyk

MikaTallulah said:


> One no can figure out how he got them. The pads of his feet are baby smooth and he has no callus formation on his from elbows. Most likely he was kept in an area too small or hard for him. He lacks fat/muscle on his butt.
> 
> I is presently self playing with a tennis ball. Rolling it around and doling on it as well as tossing it in the air. Roxy the yorkie is succeeding in teaching him to play. I will turn the play training over to the toy/ retrieving expert. At this rate she sill have him retrieving by the end of the week if not the day.


I would love to see pictures or video of Roxy teaching him to play. I bet it really makes you smile!


----------



## tippykayak

MikaTallulah said:


> He is head shy...


This bums me out. Hopefully it's just from the ear infections, but head shyness can also mean that he was struck in the face regularly.

Thanks for rescuing this guy. I'm thinking that he's going to turn out to be a truly magical dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Still treating the ear infections he has no problem with me cleaning them and putting drops in them. He is an angel a out it. He will put his head in my lap and everything.

He gets very nervous when you even slowly reach over his head. If you are next to him or grab his collar from behind is is fine though. Not sure though if this is head shyness or not. 

When I reach over the yorkies they don't even blink. They just stay where the are. If I do this near him he cringe and then back up.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you for rescuing Buddy. You are an angel.

How is Buddy doing?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Physical Buddy is doing great. The vet has cleared him to be neutered once my Friends of Animals certificate comes. The yorkies adore him.

Mentally he is a loveable, nutcase. Pretty severe separation anxiety which caused to chew his own legs a part previously- Not chewing them presently. He can open a wood door if not locked and then the storm door if unlocked. He then escapes- Most of the time it is because I left. I'm in the yard cleaning up deer poop ( his favorite snack) and out he crashes and the off he runs. He is a running, escape artist. Microchipping is in his near future I think. Luckily, he was only done it when I'm home so I know he is MIA with in a few minutes of departure so know he is loss. His last run lasted 1.5 hours and he was returned by local police in a cop car. He found kids playing and decided to join in about 1/2 mile from the house. He still had his name tag on and his rabies tag on his collar so he was easily returned. The cop said he jumped right in the car and the dog was smiling from ear to ear. The said as soon as he pulled onto the street Buddy started to whine and paw the window but when Buddy saw my look of anger when I came up the street freezing and dirty he tried to crawl under the sit to hide. Big dog with his butt in the air playing ostrich with his head beared under the set in a cop car. He cop had a good laugh. I almost laughed myself but held back- I couldn't be angry at the big baby. No fine thankfully the cop has a golden himself. He said one look at this dog and he knew he was not a stray and his owner would looking for him. He sad he had a good talk with the juvinile delinquent dog to set him right. He also took a few pictures of Buddy to send to his coworker with contact info. just encase the scaried straight program didn't work and they saw him running.

He also counter surfs on a regular basis. Now that he has settled in he is showing his full colors. But he is a dog that smiles with dippled jowls and all.

God help me with this one.


----------



## Ithaca

Thank you so much for rescuing him! It goes to show... there are two kinds of people in this world. The kind that gets a dog into that state (or worse) and the kind that will do anything to get the dog out of that state. I hope there are more of the second kind out there. Happy new year to you and Buddy. He's very lucky he met you!

:You_Rock_


----------



## MikaTallulah

Ithaca said:


> Thank you so much for rescuing him! It goes to show... there are two kinds of people in this world. The kind that gets a dog into that state (or worse) and the kind that will do anything to get the dog out of that state. I hope there are more of the second kind out there. Happy new year to you and Buddy. He's very lucky he met you!
> 
> :You_Rock_


Thanks. I'm trying to do the best by him. He tries to be a good boy but is much like a puppy exploring the world and testing his boundries.

He just adores his little girlfriends (the yorkies) and will wait for them if they are not walking as quickly as he does.

He still has yet to figure want the cats are. Luckily for him the one cat Tallulah adores dogs. She coos and while picking up one back foot then the other and shaking her tail. She must have been dropped as a kitten. She will put up with a lot of rough housing by him before she walks away and jumps the puppy gate. Then he sits and cries at the gate. Almost like he is saying "I'm sorry. Miss kitty pleas come back". 

Mika my old lady cat says she is done with raising younguns. Hiss at him then boops him on the head and disappears before he recovers from his brain rattling.


----------



## mylissyk

MikaTallulah said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to do the best by him. He tries to be a good boy but is much like a puppy exploring the world and testing his boundries.
> 
> He just adores his little girlfriends (the yorkies) and will wait for them if they are not walking as quickly as he does.
> 
> He still has yet to figure want the cats are. Luckily for him the one cat Tallulah adores dogs. She coos and while picking up one back foot then the other and shaking her tail. She must have been dropped as a kitten. She will put up with a lot of rough housing by him before she walks away and jumps the puppy gate. Then he sits and cries at the gate. Almost like he is saying "I'm sorry. Miss kitty pleas come back".
> 
> Mika my old lady cat says she is done with raising younguns. Hiss at him then boops him on the head and disappears before he recovers from his brain rattling.


Buddy sounds like a total sweetheart. Your cats are funny!


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> Buddy sounds like a total sweetheart. Your cats are funny!


He is a lovable lug but I could do without the running off. I am so afraid he will get lost or injured. He gets tons on exercise but can't seem to keep himself out of trouble. He is a work in progress to say the least.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Buddy is doing well. Thank you very much for rescuing him. You are a special person!

Looking forward to hearing about Buddy's adventures.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I'm sure he will have many adventures.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

God Bless you for loving BUddy. Can you imagine how grateful he would be, if he could talk. Please, PLEASE, be careful with him running off. There are so many horror stories of dogs getting lost and never found, or hit by a car, or stolen to be used in dog fights, research.

I haven't read all of your comments on him yet, but could you use a crate when you think he might run out?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> God Bless you for loving BUddy. Can you imagine how grateful he would be, if he could talk. Please, PLEASE, be careful with him running off. There are so many horror stories of dogs getting lost and never found, or hit by a car, or stolen to be used in dog fights, research.
> 
> I haven't read all of your comments on him yet, but could you use a crate when you think he might run out?


Unfortunately, crating is not an option due to previous abuse and association with crate. He does not escape when I'm not home because the doors are locked. When I'm home the doors are not always locked- Truthfully I forget when going in and out. I also keep locking myself out. 

I would never deliberately allow him to run at large. The entire time he is MIA I'm a nervous wreck that something has happened to him. This is my ***hole uncles fault. The dog learned running away was a really fun game but I hate it.

The above story was the longest he was gone. I lost sight of him in an overgrown field and did not know which direction he went when he took off to then chase deer that he discovered in the field.

I'm working with him on recall training on a 100 ft lead. He was on his away back to me when he found the deer.

What would be the point in yelling at the dog once he was returned? It would only scare him and he is an anxious guy to begin with. 

I will fence in my property if need be. The last estimate I got was $12,000 for just the backyard. Plus my parents yard is not fenced either and he is with them when I go to work. He is very attached to me and wants to be with me 24/7. No escape attempts when I am actually gone. If he can see my outside from one of the windows out he escapes. He has to learn to not do this but I can't have him with me all the time outside he is a poop eater and when I'm cleaning the yard of poo (various wildlife) that is not a good combo.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Covering the windows does not work he is destroying the curtains and blinds when they block the windows. According to mom now he will circle from window to window for 10-20 min. crying and whimpering & when he does not see me he goes and lays down in his bed area. If the doors are locked when I home and outside he throws himself at the windows and the doors. He will need to be medicated for anxiety if this does not decrease.

He will pull his legs and feet raw if confined to a windowless area or crate. His legs are covered in self induced scars from chewing on himself. Very few self injuries since I got him to his feet and legs. He is confined to a house with the yorkies when I'm not home and baby gates. I have baby gates at every interior doorway of my house I can so I can close the doors and he can't damage them with scratching. I can't do this in the laudryroom because then I could not get in. That is his 1 point of escape.

I don't want anything to happen to him. I was crying and covered him mud when the cop called to say he had Buddy.


----------



## Karen519

*MikaTullah*

MikaTullah

I know you love Buddy!! You are doing so amazing with him!!!
Do you think if maybe you fenced just a small piece of the yard or maybe did a dog run, that might work?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Thank you for rescuing Buddy! It sounds like he has a much better life now.

I rescued my dog Charlie Brown when he was about 5 months old, and he also had big patches of fur missing from where he would chew it when he was in his crate. He had bald spots on his hips and paws. The first crate we got him was a fabric one, but one day we came home to him sitting on the couch because he had chewed his way out of it. It took awhile, but eventually he stopped chewing his fur off. I don't think we did anything specifically to help him with this--I think just as he got more comfortable with us and healthier, he stopped doing it. Hopefully once Buddy settles in more, he'll stop too.

My other dog Ace was also a rescue, and he had no idea how to play when we got him. We would throw a ball to him, and it would just hit him in the face  It took him awhile, but after seeing my other dogs fetch, he finally got the hang out it and is now ball obsessed. I think seeing other dogs helps them learn faster. 

Good lucky with Buddy and please keep updating us!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> MikaTullah
> 
> I know you love Buddy!! You are doing so amazing with him!!!
> Do you think if maybe you fenced just a small piece of the yard or maybe did a dog run, that might work?


I just may have to get him a dog run but I hate to do it. I have only had him a few weeks so he has just started to actually learn how to behave properly. He escapes to get to me but then gets ADD and runs after a squirrel, rabbit, etc. while coming to me. During training he is completely focused on me plus he knows I have food then too.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Thank you for rescuing Buddy! It sounds like he has a much better life now.
> 
> I rescued my dog Charlie Brown when he was about 5 months old, and he also had big patches of fur missing from where he would chew it when he was in his crate. He had bald spots on his hips and paws. The first crate we got him was a fabric one, but one day we came home to him sitting on the couch because he had chewed his way out of it. It took awhile, but eventually he stopped chewing his fur off. I don't think we did anything specifically to help him with this--I think just as he got more comfortable with us and healthier, he stopped doing it. Hopefully once Buddy settles in more, he'll stop too.
> 
> My other dog Ace was also a rescue, and he had no idea how to play when we got him. We would throw a ball to him, and it would just hit him in the face  It took him awhile, but after seeing my other dogs fetch, he finally got the hang out it and is now ball obsessed. I think seeing other dogs helps them learn faster.
> 
> Good lucky with Buddy and please keep updating us!


He plays fetch a little but only if the yorkies are with him. Primarily Cozy and Roxy.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I am so glad you are training him to come to you. Buddy must love you so Much!!


----------



## coffenut

Pictures. I want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Mika,

My wife and I have rescued many dogs and kept many of them too. 

All this will pass in time. He's so happy to have a safe, warm, loving place to be and lots of things are very new to him. 

That $12,000 estimate to fence the back yard is steep. We had a 1/4 acre of our lot out back fenced, and it was about $2000. 4' chain link with a double wide gate to get our tractor in and out. You can do it yourself for that matter. Fence hole digger, a level, bag of concrete, and rolls of chain link. I would have done it myself, but I was on tour right after we bought this house.

You're a special person to take Buddy on. Most wouldn't. It'll be one of the best things you've ever done in hindsight. Give him some time. Most of our 'special needs cases' settled down eventually.


----------



## MikaTallulah

coffenut said:


> Pictures. I want to see pictures!!!!


Sorry I have no way to load them.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Can you load to your Desktop or to Photobucket and then I can tell you how to post, or you can email to me and I will post?


----------



## MikaTallulah

dborgers said:


> Mika,
> 
> My wife and I have rescued many dogs and kept many of them too.
> 
> All this will pass in time. He's so happy to have a safe, warm, loving place to be and lots of things are very new to him.
> 
> That $12,000 estimate to fence the back yard is steep. We had a 1/4 acre of our lot out back fenced, and it was about $2000. 4' chain link with a double wide gate to get our tractor in and out. You can do it yourself for that matter. Fence hole digger, a level, bag of concrete, and rolls of chain link. I would have done it myself, but I was on tour right after we bought this house.
> 
> You're a special person to take Buddy on. Most wouldn't. It'll be one of the best things you've ever done in hindsight. Give him some time. Most of our 'special needs cases' settled down eventually.



I know this is expense for a fence. That is what they charge up here in NJ. The fence would be for 1/2 acre. They town does not allow chain link. The fence must be wood/rustic looking due to the country setting. I was looking into getting the fence even before I rescued Buddy for the yorkies. I just can't justify spending that kind of money unless all other options have been exhausted.

My dad is in Nashville on business. I has talking to some people when I went down to visit him. They could not believe the estimate but said it sounded right for the North. They said they could never charge that much in Nashville.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Can you load to your Desktop or to Photobucket and then I can tell you how to post, or you can email to me and I will post?


I have no actual computer only my iPad. I am pretty anti technology. No text messaging either. I use my neighbors Internet connection.


----------



## dborgers

Mica,

One thing I found worked really well was training them to "STOP!" on command.

I got one of those retractable dog leashes and when I yelled STOP! I'd put ever increasing pressure on the button until they stopped or the leash was stopped. Then, I'd call them to me and give them a treat. It took a few days, but they all got the hang of it. "Wait" is another command I teach them. Andy will stay wherever he is near me when I say it. Treats, treats, and treats as rewards.

One of our late goldens, Buddy, was chasing what I think was a panther into the woods. The "STOP!" command was the only thing that kept him from chasing it into the woods and probably getting mauled.

Sorry the estimates are so much there. Buddy. Ya, I like that name.


----------



## SheetsSM

Do you have the iPad 2 with camera or the original?


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika
I don't text either.
Maybe SheetsM can help you


----------



## MikaTallulah

dborgers said:


> Mica,
> 
> One thing I found worked really well was training them to "STOP!" on command.
> 
> I got one of those retractable dog leashes and when I yelled STOP! I'd put ever increasing pressure on the button until they stopped or the leash was stopped. Then, I'd call them to me and give them a treat. It took a few days, but they all got the hang of it. "Wait" is another command I teach them. Andy will stay wherever he is near me when I say it. Treats, treats, and treats as rewards.
> 
> One of our late goldens, Buddy, was chasing what I think was a panther into the woods. The "STOP!" command was the only thing that kept him from chasing it into the woods and probably getting mauled.
> 
> Sorry the estimates are so much there. Buddy. Ya, I like that name.


Thanks I will try your suggestion.


----------



## MikaTallulah

SheetsSM said:


> Do you have the iPad 2 with camera or the original?


The original iPad. I won it in a contest hence why I'm now using the forum again. My computer died when I finished college and I did not need one so I never bought another one.


----------



## dborgers

Mica,

I read you have a 100' rope. Some gloves, the rope, and some treats for rewards will do the same thing without spending the money on a retractable leash. As long as you can exert ever increasing pressure and make it stop completely if Buddy doesn't you'll be good. Another command you can teach when they do stop is "Sit" then "Stay" or "Wait", your choice. For some reason I've had better luck with "Wait" than "Stay". Maybe the sound of the word? Then the "come" command. Little treats do wonders to make them do whatever you want.

It was explained to me that it's akin to someone knocking on a man's door, and every time he was let in, sat down in a comfy chair, and given a million dollars. Even if he didn't give the million the next time you'd keep going back. Same principle.

Best of luck to you. You've done a wonderful thing. Buddy will come around. I've adopted some horribly abused goldens. Some who'd been chained up their entire lives and starved, others who'd been hit, etc. Without fail, they all come around. Buddy's just so glad to have you he's having a hard time seeing you go. He needs stuff to do. An elk antler to chew on, stuffed toys, sound in the house when you're gone (like TV or radio), maybe a Kong to fill with yogurt or peanut butter to keep him busy. Stuff like that.

Also, when he gets 'fetch' take him to a fenced in school yard or football field and hit it far with a tennis racket so he gets a lot of running. He has a lot of energy it sounds like.

Perhaps others can post some of their training tips. You're certainly at the right sight for good advice.

In any event, just hang in there. Buddy will be a wonderful dog for you. It'll just take a little time. They all turn around. You're really sweet to do this


----------



## MikaTallulah

I wish he would chew bones, antlers, toys, kongs, etc. but he won't. After a few minutes he losses interest no matter what is put on the kong including cheese, yogurt, peanut butter, chicken, etc.

When I have him on the 100 ft lead I use "slow" when he starts to run too far and "stop" when I only have 10 ft left. He is pretty good during the training sessions. It is when he escapes that he goes deaf.


----------



## MikaTallulah

He probably walks with me 5 miles a day not including playing or training sessions. I'm not a runner or jogger. I used to bike and inline skate with Lucky but it would not be safe with him. Physically he should be tired but never is.

Mentally he should be tired too but isn't. He knows his name, come, sit, stay, down, paw, other paw, wave, bang your dead, leave it (of course), slow (if he starts to get to close to the end of the 100 ft lead), yoga (butt in the air and he walks his front legs dog til it looks like he is bowing), face the sky (reverse of doggie yoga- walks back feet out and point nose high into the sky), which hand, beg, roll over. He learns at least 1 everyday and then repeats the others. He's very smart but have a short attention span he needs to be moving all the time.

Since he is starting to feel better he is finding trouble especially since he knows I won't hurt him. The worse I do is say "no" and look angry with my arms on my hips or crossed in front of me. The first 2 weeks an angel in the house. Now he is a counter surfing monster even after he has just eaten.

He is my lovable lug but he needs to be an angel for my parents and brother since I do have to go to work to keep him in the lifestyle he is now accustomed too. They did not want a big dog again especially not my brother. He is still deeply mourning Lucky.


----------



## dborgers

MikaTallulah said:


> I wish he would chew bones, antlers, toys, kongs, etc. but he won't. After a few minutes he losses interest no matter what is put on the kong including cheese, yogurt, peanut butter, chicken, etc.
> 
> When I have him on the 100 ft lead I use "slow" when he starts to run too far and "stop" when I only have 10 ft left. He is pretty good during the training sessions. It is when he escapes that he goes deaf.


Trust me, he'll come around. All this is so new to him, even if it's been awhile now. Try the 'come every time' and 'stop!' training in a smaller fenced in area. Sounds like you have so much room there for him to run and so many things to interest him some focus could be better achieved in a small area - like tennis courts. Then, move to larger fenced in areas like ball fields at schools. I started all of mine that way. Worked every time. They could all be off the leash without my ever worrying about them not stopping or coming every time.

One other thought: Is there a PetSmart near you? They have beginning training classes. Not advanced or anything, but I've taken a couple just for their fun. They had a good time and it was a good bonding experience. About $60 for the course.

You're a champ for doing what you're doing. I really admire you


----------



## MikaTallulah

I have both a Petco and Petsmart near me but my schedule for work is not consistent enough right now to sign up for classes.

The tennis counts around me are all posted no dogs and they mean it. Unfortunately none of the ball fields are closed in. I have been looking on and off since I got Cozy in 2006. 

I guess I should start making friends with people in the neighborhood with fenced in yards 

Thanks for the suggestions anyway.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

That's a good idea to make friends with people in neighborhood w/fenced yards.
Are there any dog parks near you?

P.S. Where in N.J. do you live? My sis lives in Galloway, half hour from Atlantic City.


----------



## C's Mom

My boy wasn't really much interested in stuffed kongs either. I buy long beef marrow bones and when he's done with them I wash them really well, stuff them with canned dog food and freeze it. He loves it and perhaps your boy will too. 

Any fenced in school yards in your area? I take my boy to one every day. We aren't technically allowed in but I go later in the evening when school and after school activities are over.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Checking in on you and Buddy!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> That's a good idea to make friends with people in neighborhood w/fenced yards.
> Are there any dog parks near you?
> 
> P.S. Where in N.J. do you live? My sis lives in Galloway, half hour from Atlantic City.


I live in Hunterdon County, NJ. About 15 minutes from PA in North West NJ.

There a few dog parks within 30-45 minutes of me but the people are very clicky and rude. They are all about themselves. Only "properly" trained dogs allowed. No barking allowed because it could lead to fighting type of mentality. I have tried going at different times on different days- No success so I gave up years ago You also must pay for usage and prove you are up to date on dues every time if asked.

Maybe they have changed recently but I doubt it.


----------



## MikaTallulah

C's Mom said:


> My boy wasn't really much interested in stuffed kongs either. I buy long beef marrow bones and when he's done with them I wash them really well, stuff them with canned dog food and freeze it. He loves it and perhaps your boy will too.
> 
> Any fenced in school yards in your area? I take my boy to one every day. We aren't technically allowed in but I go later in the evening when school and after school activities are over.


I have previously tried what you suggested with no luck. The ground keepers through me out and told me they would call the cops next time. The dog was not doing anything wrong. No peeing, chewing, barking, or pooping. Just running in circles around me. Most of the schools are tv monitored for "safety" so the evening/watch people chase you off. They have told me they must chase me off or risk their jobs since it is on video.

I just can't win.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Checking in on you and Buddy!!


Buddy is buddy. Working more this week and next. No time to post but still tons of doggies. Very little me time 

I now have a laundry basket full of misfit toys- Toys accidentally destroyed by Buddy mostly. He will only play with little dog/cat toys. Not made for 70 pound golden no matter how gentle he is. As soon as the stuffing starts to come out he leaves the toy alone and then goes to sulk while the yorkies pull every bit of stuffing out and redecorate the house with it. One day I will find the time to repair the toys. The sheams released on the stuff toys he did not rip the fabrics.

At least he is playing :


----------



## GoldenMum

Don't know how I missed this thread, but wanted to say what an angel you've been to give Buddy a new life. Gol Bless !


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

You are just amazing with Buddy. We have given up giving Tucker and Tonka stuffed toys because they always tear the stuffing and squeaker out of them and Tonka (the Samoyed) eats the hands and feet off and then vomits!!
We are now only giving them Kong Toys that are plastic, I will find them and post and a red doggie that squeaks made out of what looks like parachute material.
Those are all still in one piece!!

http://www.petco.com/product/115084/KONG-Squeezz-Dumbbell-Dog-Toy.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petco.com/Shop/ProductLi...av=1&N=13396+30&CoreSearch=Kong toys for dogs

http://www.petco.com/N_13396_30-P_2/KONG.aspx
They have the LARGE SIZE


----------



## MikaTallulah

Working on getting him to play/ chew on Kong toys- No luck. He will lick them for 5 minutes max then walk away no matter what I put in or on them. I have tried chicken, liver, treats, peanut butter, wet dog food, etc. No luck. The yorkies love the kongs with or without food added. 

I can live with accidental toy distruction by him. He actually looks like he will cry every time he rips one accidentally. He knows they toy will be taken away. The yorkies are the unstuffers of the toys. I have tons of toys that have collected over the years. Some are from 1998 when I got Lucky or older. None of the misfit toys were less than 1 year old.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I love hearing about Buddy. He must feel like he's in heaven!!


----------



## dborgers

MikaTallulah said:


> The tennis counts around me are all posted no dogs and they mean it. Unfortunately none of the ball fields are closed in. I have been looking on and off since I got Cozy in 2006.


HINT: Nighttime


----------



## MikaTallulah

dborgers said:


> HINT: Nighttime


Unfortunately the lights are off at most of the courts at night or if there are lights video monitored. Thanks for the thought anyway.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy is getting neutered next week. I got the vet clearance last week so I bought my "friends of animals" certificate and it just came in the mail today. So happy that he is doing so well. The vet says his skin will be completely healed by next month at the latest is he does not have any set backs. His coat is coming in very dark red which I love and is getting very soft and shiny. His hair was very stiff and bristly feeling before. The vet originally said it would be at least 6 months for his skin and coat to become healthy but Buddy is physically recovering so quickly. He is up 10 pounds last weight in slow but steady gain- Mostly muscle.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

You are such a wonderful father to Buddy. So glad to hear how healthy he is and that he will be neutered next week. *Are you going to have him microchipped, too, while he is under. It would be a good idea!!*What was wrong with his skin, coat?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> You are such a wonderful father to Buddy. So glad to hear how healthy he is and that he will be neutered next week. *Are you going to have him microchipped, too, while he is under. It would be a good idea!!*What was wrong with his skin, coat?


I'm a very good Mommy to Buddy. He is getting neutered in the tomorrow, Tuesday. Not sure which microchip is the best so I'm holding off right now til I figure out which the best one is.

His skin was a mess. Vet thought it would take 6 months for his skin to really start to heal. His skin is healing so fast with lots of TLC. He is so supplemented it is ridiculous- Fish oil, flaxseed oil, biotin, brewer yeast, vit c, vit c, lysine, glucosamine/chondrotin, doggie multi vitamin, etc. Moisturizers with aloe for his skin. Topical hydrocortisone for really itchy spots. 

He had flea dermatitis, secondary skin infection due to dermatitis and exposure to feces and urine saturated area, pressure ulcers/bedsore on his butt over his hip bones, self-inflicted chew injuries on all of his legs. He had virtually no hair on his butt or back legs just some fuzz. Lesions, sores, and scabs on history from fleas, scratching himself raw, and some bite marks from my uncle's other dogs. Pads of his feet where torn up from chewing on them.

His coat was really dull, dry, and stiff like a boar bristle brush. Now his new hair growth is very soft and he is getting to be very shiny. His hair gets treated 10x better than my own. The only thing physically I can't fix is the permeant bend near to tipmof his tail where it was broken and then healed that way at a 45 degree angle.

He has gained 15 pounds at least 10 pounds of muscle the vet thinks. He will probably end up weighting 90 pounds. Vet thinks his weight should be 85 to 95 pounds once he is recovered. He is turning into a deep red head- Deep chestnut- Very Irish setter like coloring but completely Golden bone structure. He is going to be on gorgeous guy.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Sorry-meant to say you are a good dog Mommy!! Buddy sounds like he has made such a beautiful recovery of his coat and skin. Would be so nice if you had any pics. If you do and want to email them to me, I will post for you.
It is so apparent how much you love him and how much he loves you!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy is getting snapped right now. I hope he does okay coming out of anesthesia. I waited with him in the car til it was time for him to go. 

Tried to leave him like i have always done with my dogs/ cats before but I got a mile from the office and the vet's office called to have me come back. He freaked out. He was spinning, crying/howling, whining as well as throwing himself at the cage door. His bladder and bowels released too. Poor baby. They were afraid he would injure himself. They thought I was over reacting when I said his separation anxiety was severe.

He should be ready to go home at 2 pm. I had to run into work for a meeting so I couldn't stay and then wait with him in recovery area. They said they are going to have him recover at the reception area behind the desk since kenneling/ caging is not an option. They are going to give him some doggie Valium to keep him quiet.

He may be home sooner if he repeats his behavior. As long as he can walk/ hobble I will pick him up- I can't carry him into the house. I take care of post-op patients everyday as a work so I can handle him.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Sorry-meant to say you are a good dog Mommy!! Buddy sounds like he has made such a beautiful recovery of his coat and skin. Would be so nice if you had any pics. If you do and want to email them to me, I will post for you.
> It is so apparent how much you love him and how much he loves you!!!


If I get any pics of him. I will send them to you. I will also send pics of the rest of the zoo.

Work and pets/Buddy are my life right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Thanks!! You can send them to me and remind me who you are.
I get lots of emails from different rescue people!


----------



## jealous1

Mika - You might want to try some melatonin about an hour or so before you know that Buddy is going to be placed in a situation that will make him anxious. I have used this w/ Mike, my thunderphobic dog, prior to a thunderstorm and it along w/ his thundershirt have helped alot--not a cure-all but he's definitely alot calmer. The melatonin just seems to take the "edge" off and can be purchased in 3, 5, and 10mg at any pharmacy (walgreen's, cvs, wal-mart). Mike is around 70-75 pounds and I give him one 10mg. My vet has recommended it to clients whose dogs get anxious before coming in; one client says she is now able to cut her dog's nails herself, something she had never been able to do prior to melatonin. 

I also help out part-time w/ a vet who specializes in horse lameness and does chiropractic adjustments on them. He's recommended the melatonin to owners whose horses are really nervous as it's really hard to adjust them when they are jumping around and spooking. One owner said she didn't think it had any effect until he went to adjusting the horse--the horse acted like he didn't care what was being done and was very calm throughout the adjustment.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Very good what Jealous1 wrote about the Melatonin. As far as the microchip our dogs have Home Again. 

Please let us know how Buddy is doing after his neuter.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Thanks*

I will keep your suggestion in mind. Vet did not want him to have anything before surgery today. In retrospect he wishes I had premeditated Buddy. He did fine with the surgery he had to be given a doggie downer post operatively while recovering because he went nuts again.




jealous1 said:


> Mika - You might want to try some melatonin about an hour or so before you know that Buddy is going to be placed in a situation that will make him anxious. I have used this w/ Mike, my thunderphobic dog, prior to a thunderstorm and it along w/ his thundershirt have helped alot--not a cure-all but he's definitely alot calmer. The melatonin just seems to take the "edge" off and can be purchased in 3, 5, and 10mg at any pharmacy (walgreen's, cvs, wal-mart). Mike is around 70-75 pounds and I give him one 10mg. My vet has recommended it to clients whose dogs get anxious before coming in; one client says she is now able to cut her dog's nails herself, something she had never been able to do prior to melatonin.
> 
> I also help out part-time w/ a vet who specializes in horse lameness and does chiropractic adjustments on them. He's recommended the melatonin to owners whose horses are really nervous as it's really hard to adjust them when they are jumping around and spooking. One owner said she didn't think it had any effect until he went to adjusting the horse--the horse acted like he didn't care what was being done and was very calm throughout the adjustment.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Keep us posted on how Buddy is when he gets home, if you can.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Keep us posted on how Buddy is when he gets home, if you can.


He looks like he has through the ringer. Following my every move no matter how quiet I am. His eyes look like a bloodhounds eyes. He walks like a slow, drunk guy. Doesn't seem to be in any pain. He ate 1 cup of kibble- Hand feed of course- No nausea or vomiting. I did not want to give him too much. He normally eat t least 3 cups of kibble a day. With his tummy I did not want to upset it with fresh chicken, rice, and veggies I normally give my dogs after they have surgery to spoil them.


----------



## mylissyk

You are doing a fantastic job with Buddy.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Buddy should start to feel better today as the day goes on.
I remember how DRUNK they look after being neutered/spayed.
Is he trying to chew or lick at all, in that area?
My Tucker got an infection because I took his cone off too much! Vet had to prescribe antibiotics.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Buddy should start to feel better today as the day goes on.
> I remember how DRUNK they look after being neutered/spayed.
> Is he trying to chew or lick at all, in that area?
> My Tucker got an infection because I took his cone off too much! Vet had to prescribe antibiotics.


He is not chewing or licking anything. He just wants to sleep, be with me and go outside every 2 hrs. I have a cone collar but I don't seem to need it since all he does is sleep and go out. He is getting 24h nurse care and is sleeping with his head on my feet. Poor guy has diarrhea- Post nervous breakdown at vets office. Normally he gets Immodium to treat it but I did not want to risk it interacting with meds he got at the vets office. I am going to give him some at Lunch time will be over 24 hrs post vet given meds. He is drinking small amounts of water frequently. Going to feed him breakfast soon.

Tried giving him 98% ground beef and rice previously for his molten lava episodes- It only made it worse. Same results with chicken and rice. Only thing that helps him is Immodium.


----------



## MikaTallulah

My yorkies were fine after their spays. Cozy was fine it as like nothing happened to her fresh out of the vets office. Roxy was her normal self my the night when I picked her up. 

Poor Buddy is exhausted from nerves and keeps checking to make sure I'm still here.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

You are taking such good care of Buddy!
If I ever come back as a dog, I would like to live at your house!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> You are taking such good care of Buddy!
> If I ever come back as a dog, I would like to live at your house!


I do too.

Since I now have free time since he is not allowed/ too exhausted to do anything. I'm starting to think about dog training options to build his confidence. Petco, Petsmart, private at home, training center, etc. 

I'm thinking of going to Petco- 2 locals within 30-45 minutes from me. $300 for adult 1 and 2, akc canine good citizen, 1 private lesson, and 2 workshops. More for his confidence than the class. He has doggie ADHD. I have is complete focus and then a leaf blows and his attention is gone. If he does well then I will continue on with him at a formal training place.

He is really calm with little kids and but is a wild man with adults. He kisses kids and other dogs but not adults not even me  He gets along with all dogs so far. Maybe pet therapy or reading program for him. He needs job and is a people pleaser.

I spoke with my boss as long as I work every Friday, Sat., and Sunday she will try not to change my schedule around. I will have to run in for a few meetings every month but my schedule will be predictable .


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Sounds like yoiu have a wonderful job! Buddy is very lucky to have you and you him, of course. Just keep an eye when he's start feeling better, that he doesn't start chewing and licking!1


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Sounds like yoiu have a wonderful job! Buddy is very lucky to have you and you him, of course. Just keep an eye when he's start feeling better, that he doesn't start chewing and licking!1


If I can't keep eyes on him the Elizabethan collar will go on.

Not so sure it is a wonderful job. I work 7p-7a as a nurse in a hospital (3 12 hour shifts per week). They are always short on the weekends. She was driving me up the walls changing my schedule after my schedule was finalized. I had the nerve to want to do something on the days I was scheduled to be off. This way she can't change my schedule. I also now don't answer my phone and will then call back several hrs later saying I just got your message I was out. I normally would take the portable outside with me but not anymore.


----------



## Karen519

*Nurse*

Nurses are angels!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Nurses are angels!


Thanks. We do our best to heal and comfort others often in their time of greatest need. :--heart:


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Having lost both of my Elderly parents, my Sister and I are so grateful for the care they received!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Checking in on Buddy!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Had to get him additional pain meds. Poor guy was walking on 3 legs. He picked his right hind leg up and would not put it down. He could not have gotten into anything since I have been staring at him since Tuesday. He seems to be doing much better. Still having loose BMs though- Meds still leaving his system. Pain meeds are partially to blame too but he needs them. Immodium and Pepto are his friends. Just slowing down his bowels not stopping them. Every 4 hrs is better than every 1-2 hrs.

He spent yesterday trying to get the cats to play with him. Since the meds re keeping very calm the cats figured they would check him out. He learned if he barks the kitties run away- No fun . Running/moving fast = Kitties leave . He also learned the fluffy cat (Tallulah) will let him lick her and roll her over as well as gently chew in he fur. She will even head butt him but no barking or whining because kitty will go away  No fun. He also learned the angry looking one (Mika) does not like to be bothered. If he bothers her she will growl 1st and if he does not back away a hiss is next. If he continues she will hit him and make him see stars. Lesson for the day learned by him- If he hears a cat growl he backs up 10 feet then lays down quietly- This kitty will hit me. No growl from kitty = I can give her kissing but no noise.

Mika tolerates the Yorkies but will not put up with Goldens rough housing around her. Tallulah adored Lucky and tries to avoid the yorkies as a group. Tallulah will be Buddy's friend along as he is gentle and quiet.


----------



## mylissyk

I love this, he sounds like an awesome dog!


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> I love this, he sounds like an awesome dog!


He is a great dog but is still a work in progress. One day he will be an awesome dog. I swear he sounds like Jethro from the Beverly Hillbillies when I imagine him talking. All heart but doesn't always think before he does something.


----------



## iforget

Mika
I recently joined this forum and only found this subject last night but I read through all 10 pages.
Thank you for taking Buddy out of a very sad situation and giving him the life he deserves.
I have rescued a few dogs like him and can tell you all the effort is worth it as you have found out.
I live in NJ and agree about the huge prices we have to for a fenced yard. It cost us over $10,000 to fence in our yard before we could work with rescue. I know how unfriendly NJ as a whole is to dogs and there are few places where we can go. Too bad you live so far North of us, you and Buddy would be welcome to come play here.
My daughter just moved home from London and I loved visiting her because I could go to the Pubs and get my golden/dog fix as they are a very dog friendly country.
Give Buddy a kiss for me and I hope your next post shares that he is feeling better.
We are following his progress here at the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Hoping Buddy is doing well!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Code:







Karen519 said:


> Hoping Buddy is doing well!


Buddy is doing well. He is off the pain meds now and his tummy seems all better. No time for the forum since I'm working weekends. Get home from work @8:30 am- Most of the dogs up from Mom's house. Feed the dogs. Walk the little ones- Buddy is on light duty- He sat in the car- He seems to not be nervous in the car. Mom always come back, it takes him to nice places most of the time, etc. He will actually sleep in the car. Do some quick training with Buddy- Mostly brain games for him. Shower, eat, and to sleep by noon. 5:15 pm- Get up, dress for work. Feed the dogs which eating dinner. Drop dogs off at my parents house by 6 pm and off to work I went.

Buddy is nuts from lack of excercise but he is not supposed to take more than a 5-15 min walk til next week due to his neuter. My mom and brother said they did let him play in the snow on the deck with 100% supervision while I was at work. He did not run just rolled around and ate the snow like a puppy.

Training and excercise to resume next week . I have to find a training this week and set up interviews for next week. Will take Buddy with me so they can see and evaluate him. He will find his "job" soon :crossfing.

Will keep you up dated.


----------



## MikaTallulah

iforget said:


> Mika
> I recently joined this forum and only found this subject last night but I read through all 10 pages.
> Thank you for taking Buddy out of a very sad situation and giving him the life he deserves.
> I have rescued a few dogs like him and can tell you all the effort is worth it as you have found out.
> I live in NJ and agree about the huge prices we have to for a fenced yard. It cost us over $10,000 to fence in our yard before we could work with rescue. I know how unfriendly NJ as a whole is to dogs and there are few places where we can go. Too bad you live so far North of us, you and Buddy would be welcome to come play here.
> My daughter just moved home from London and I loved visiting her because I could go to the Pubs and get my golden/dog fix as they are a very dog friendly country.
> Give Buddy a kiss for me and I hope your next post shares that he is feeling better.
> We are following his progress here at the Jersey Shore.


Buddy is feeling better full of spit and fire again but thing more than 5-15 minute light walks til next week. I hope I can endure til then. He is a nut job.

I live in Hunterdon county, NJ. Majority of people do not fence but use chains, invisible fences, off leash trained dogs. He will start formal training with a trainer soon so hopefully he will find his job and relax a little.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

So glad to hear that Buddy is feeling better!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Vet said I could bath Buddy after 1 week since he was neutered last week and today was the day. He was a smelly guy. He got into the garbage. He was also very flaky and itchy.

When I first got him I went to a self wash dog place. I just got back from bathing him there again. The women (groomer and owner) at the place could not believe it was the same dog.

I also meet with several dog trainers and observed each one in a training session. I am going to take him to the Petco for at least Adults 1. The trainer, Sally, there told me to bring Buddy with me for the class observation so she could evaluate him afterwards. The others said I could bring Buddy but he must stay in the car during to observation of the training session. He did whine some while watching the class when I went to put him in the car she told me not too and said it was a good distraction for the other dogs. The other trainer seemed a bit to rigorous to me- Buddy put his tail between his legs when she approached. Buddy seems to like Sally and she has a very gently touch I think. She also teaching the AKC CGC class too. She is having me bring him tomorrow to be part of an actual class to see how he and I do- It is only the 2nd session of the class and Buddy can join then if I like it. She said we can make put the first class another day. She is also giving me a discount because he is a rescue. I told her no but she said yes. She agrees Buddy is very smart but needs to work on impulse control. She said if he seems to stressed I will need to do some private lessons first to build up his confidence.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mylissyk

Leaps and bounds in a positive direction!


----------



## Angelina

Wonderful! Lucky Buddy! Would love to see some current pictures of him as well! K


----------



## Ranger

awesome!! I'd love to see some new pics!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sorry guys. No pics. One day I will find the time to buy film, develop it, etc. I don't have a digital camera or computer. I post via IPad (not the new one with camera) I won in a contest. I'm a low tech person. If it is not a necessity I don't have it. I use my neighbors WI- fi with permission of coarse.

Karen519 said she will post for me if I ever send her pics. of my crew.


----------



## Aislinn

Mika,
You are an angel! Buddy is so blessed to have you in his corner. I just read all the pages, not sure how I missed this either. So glad things are working out for both of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

We understand about the pictures. Maybe someday you will get some. 
How is Buddy?
Give him big kisses from me!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy did great at obedience class today. He was the star pupil of course there was only him and a little female mix (Molly) She was also abused and she is much more timid than Buddy. There was supposed to be another dog but Sally had to ask them to leave because the dog was very dog aggressive. Trying to attack Buddy who was hiding behind me and making Molly shake from all the noise. Buddy was very gentle with her. She would go to him and her owner only. Sally thinks Buddy will help her with confidence.

Sally said I have built a really trusting relationship with Buddy. I was basically intro. day. Molly did sit, stay, down. But Buudy had them mastered so he was working on stand, watch me, and come as well as repetition with sit, stay, down.

She does want me to use a different collar with Buddy. I normally use a choke collar but only because he can slip him collar quickly. She says that for him it may not be the best. She did not think a halti or gentle leader would be appropriate for him. She knows I'm leery of Prong collars because it could harm Buddy if it is not used properly especially since others do walk him. She did agree that everyone would have to be trained in how to use it properly.

I'm going to try a Martingale with him especially since the choker could cause him to panic and then really choke himself. He generally does not choke himself with me because when he starts to pull I correct the behavior. I'm going to try it hopefully it will work out. He is pretty good with my mom and okay with my brother on leash but he is a monster for my dad. All the dogs walk all over my dad.

My mom is going next week because she is the other primary person working with him in a regular basis. She will work with my dad and brother because I have no patience with them.


----------



## iforget

Yeah Buddy, you are going to be the star of the class. Sallie sounds just wonderful and a great match for you two.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



MikaTallulah said:


> Vet said I could bath Buddy after 1 week since he was neutered last week and today was the day. He was a smelly guy. He got into the garbage. He was also very flaky and itchy.
> 
> When I first got him I went to a self wash dog place. I just got back from bathing him there again. The women (groomer and owner) at the place could not believe it was the same dog.
> 
> I also meet with several dog trainers and observed each one in a training session. I am going to take him to the Petco for at least Adults 1. The trainer, Sally, there told me to bring Buddy with me for the class observation so she could evaluate him afterwards. The others said I could bring Buddy but he must stay in the car during to observation of the training session. He did whine some while watching the class when I went to put him in the car she told me not too and said it was a good distraction for the other dogs. The other trainer seemed a bit to rigorous to me- Buddy put his tail between his legs when she approached. Buddy seems to like Sally and she has a very gently touch I think. She also teaching the AKC CGC class too. She is having me bring him tomorrow to be part of an actual class to see how he and I do- It is only the 2nd session of the class and Buddy can join then if I like it. She said we can make put the first class another day. She is also giving me a discount because he is a rescue. I told her no but she said yes. She agrees Buddy is very smart but needs to work on impulse control. She said if he seems to stressed I will need to do some private lessons first to build up his confidence.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.


*
P.S. Ken and I have used Martingale collars on all of our dogs for years and we love them!!*
*YOU TAKE SUCH GOOD CARE OF BUDDY-You are BUDDY WERE MEANT FOR ONE ANOTHER!!!*


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Grrrr 1 step forward and 3 giant leaps back*

I had a seminar at work yesterday and today so my mom took off from work to stay with Buddy and the other dogs. He was a good boy yesterday. 

Today he was a demon child. She escape from the house a few minutes after I left by ran towards a neighbor walking their kid to the bus stop. She did not pull the back door wood completely closed. I changed the handle to a knob that he can't turn. They caught him when he went to see the kid and did sit pretty I'm told. Mom took him to training today for me because I would have been difficult for me to do it. He was an angel in class and was very focused. Her car started acting funny so went to drop the car off at the mechanics to be looked at on the way back. The guy went to drive her home and forgot the dog was in the car and Buddy bolted from the car. She did not secure him to his car selt belt because he is a bolter. She, the mechanic, and 2 workers when chasing after him with him dragging the leash. The almost caught him once but stepped on the poo bag thingy on the leash and the guy fell. He leveled a mail lady at the post office when he jumped on her to say hello. Luckily she was fine. Mom the explained his whole story of being a rescue and previously abused. It took 15 minutes to get him and according to mom by the end there was 15 people chasing him. They managed to corner him on the loading dock of the post office. Mom can't chase him she has a really bad knee and it putting off surgery. She will get a total knee replacement if she doesn't get it fitted soon. They got home and she tied him out because she was going to loss it at this point. She went to bring him in about 45 min. Later because he was whining. He was covered in mud and poo of unknown origins. Now she had to bath him. He got a cold shower and she put him in the garage til I got home. 

She says she will never watch him again during the day and said she thought I was exaggerating about what a monster he could be since he was so good yesterday and normally is fairly well behaved when I go to work. She forgets I normally walk/hike him several times a day and take him for a long walk before I drop him off to go to work. She had a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day. Plus the 1 yorkie almost choked on a biscuit.

He is skating on mightily thin ice with her.

I hope this makes someone laugh.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

He enjoyed the chase. 

When Bayne darts out the door on us and bolts through the back yard, we just stay still or hide. He comes back looking for us, when we chased him we would go through all the neighbors yards, now there is no more chase.


----------



## Capt Jack

Thank you &good luck


----------



## MikaTallulah

Deb_Bayne said:


> He enjoyed the chase.
> 
> When Bayne darts out the door on us and bolts through the back yard, we just stay still or hide. He comes back looking for us, when we chased him we would go through all the neighbors yards, now there is no more chase.


I normally try what you do or follow him so I can keep sight of him. He will run for close to 2 hrs without slowing down. He loves to run but isn't allowed because he doesn't come when called off leash.

There was a major highway right next to the post office. Chain link fence but many holes. There was no option but to chase and caught him for safety. plus she knew I would kill her if something happened to him. She knows to keep the back door closed and to buckle him into his seat belt. It would have been all her fault if he was injuried. I know accidents happen but 2x in 1 day.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Praying Buddy never gets loose again. Your mom and you must have been terrified!!


----------



## mylissyk

Buddy you need recall boot camp! I would laugh but I'm sure you and your mom didn't think it was funny. My girl takes off and my boy, who would come when called, follows her. I have to follow them in the car and call them to "ride in the car" and they come running to get in. 

Is he treat motivated? If he is get a big bag of treats that you can shake, practice shaking the bag and calling him, hopefully if he gets loose again the shaking bag of treats will lure him back.


----------



## Ranger

If treats don't work, try tripe or sardines and spoon them out from a can. Ranger will snub a cookie if it means a wild gallop through the neighborhood, but if he suspects tripe or sardines will be awaiting, he comes a-running.

Course, I also practice recall several times a day and always with a high reward treat. Brought Ranger back to me on at 2 occasions where i thought he was gone for good!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Checking in on Buddy and you!


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> Buddy you need recall boot camp! I would laugh but I'm sure you and your mom didn't think it was funny. My girl takes off and my boy, who would come when called, follows her. I have to follow them in the car and call them to "ride in the car" and they come running to get in.
> 
> Is he treat motivated? If he is get a big bag of treats that you can shake, practice shaking the bag and calling him, hopefully if he gets loose again the shaking bag of treats will lure him back.


He loves foods but finds running to be more fun. He knows that if he comes his run is over. Thankfully he does not actually what to run away so much as to run period.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Ranger said:


> If treats don't work, try tripe or sardines and spoon them out from a can. Ranger will snub a cookie if it means a wild gallop through the neighborhood, but if he suspects tripe or sardines will be awaiting, he comes a-running.
> 
> Course, I also practice recall several times a day and always with a high reward treat. Brought Ranger back to me on at 2 occasions where i thought he was gone for good!


He has excellent recall when he has a 50 or 100 foot leash on but goes deaf when he escapes hence the problem. We work on recall everyday. Multiple times a day. He last few times he escaped the back door he stopped as soon as he was a few feet away. I quickly put a leash on him and then look him for a long walk.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I think the only way to solve this running problem is to find a large fenced in place when he can run but still be safe. I want him to run to me and then he can run back out again. He is too smart for his own good I think. He runs then gets caught and fun ends. What am I to do with him? This running thing is his only fault-Daily at least. I am too out of shape to take him running or jogging. He just loves to run. He is smiling the entire time. He is running just to run. Most of the time it is into the woods behind the house or in circles around the houses on my street.

If he would just leave off leash recall I could train him to the invisible fence in the future and he could run all day on the acre of land. 

Lucky loved to be out patrolling his property. The invisible fence was just to remind him not to go off property to visit with the neighbors really.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Would it be possible to fence a small part of your land (like a dog run) for him to run in and you can be out there with him?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Would it be possible to fence a small part of your land (like a dog run) for him to run in and you can be out there with him?


Unfortunately, I don't think a dog run would be big enough for him. Plus my town wants fencing to be naturalistic basically needs to fit into the surrounds. 

My parents have invisible fence which Lucky was trained to and I have a wireless invisible fence.

Right now he plays outside on a 150 foot long leash/chain. He just runs in circles and jumps round. Can do this for hours but I feel so bad that he must be tied to be outside but fencing my property is too hard to afford right now/justify the cost. 

I google dog runs and most are a max of 5' x 150' and various heights. That does not seem be enough for a dog who loves to run.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Oops. Need to add something.*



MikaTallulah said:


> I had a seminar at work yesterday and today so my mom took off from work to stay with Buddy and the other dogs. He was a good boy yesterday.
> 
> Today he was a demon child. She escape from the house a few minutes after I left by ran towards a neighbor walking their kid to the bus stop. She did not pull the back door wood completely closed. I changed the handle to a knob that he can't turn. They caught him when he went to see the kid and did sit pretty I'm told. Mom took him to training today for me because I would have been difficult for me to do it. He was an angel in class and was very focused. Her car started acting funny so went to drop the car off at the mechanics to be looked at on the way back. The guy went to drive her home and forgot the dog was in the car and Buddy bolted from the car. She did not secure him to his car selt belt because he is a bolter. She, the mechanic, and 2 workers when chasing after him with him dragging the leash. The almost caught him once but stepped on the poo bag thingy on the leash and the guy fell. He leveled a mail lady at the post office when he jumped on her to say hello. Luckily she was fine. Mom the explained his whole story of being a rescue and previously abused. It took 15 minutes to get him and according to mom by the end there was 15 people chasing him. They managed to corner him on the loading dock of the post office. Mom can't chase him she has a really bad knee and it putting off surgery. She will get a total knee replacement if she doesn't get it fitted soon. They got home and she tied him out because she was going to loss it at this point. She went to bring him in about 45 min. Later because he was whining. He was covered in mud and poo of unknown origins. Now she had to bath him. He got a cold shower and she put him in the garage til I got home.
> 
> She says she will never watch him again during the day and said she thought I was exaggerating about what a monster he could be since he was so good yesterday and normally is fairly well behaved when I go to work. She forgets I normally walk/hike him several times a day and take him for a long walk before I drop him off to go to work. She had a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day. Plus the 1 yorkie almost choked on a biscuit.
> 
> He is skating on mightily thin ice with her.
> 
> I hope this makes someone laugh.


 Oops forgot to type- Mom microchipped Buddy after the heart attack he gave her. Home again/AKC one. Now if he runs off I stand a chance of getting him back.


----------



## Capt Jack

posted to wrong thread & can't delete sorry


----------



## mylissyk

Your mom is a nice lady, I'm sure she will get over this upset and be back supporting you and enjoying Buddy soon.


----------



## coppers-mom

I've always trained my dogs to the invisible fence while on leash.

In fact, I just finally trained my last little rescue to stay in the fence. It took a couple of weeks, but it seems that she has learned her lesson well.

I use the PetSafe fence you install yourself. Actually it isn't even buried since we have too many trees and rocks to do that. I have now added another loop the entire way around so the "shock zone" is much larger and even my hard headed Bassett mix is staying home. Also, once you get the exit points established you can loop the wire in an S shape to give a larger shock zone too.

My third rescue was a runner and Copper would break through any physical barrier. The PetSafe fence and a super shocker kept him in the yard.

The only other suggestion I have is to make friends with a jogger who can waer Buddy out.


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> Your mom is a nice lady, I'm sure she will get over this upset and be back supporting you and enjoying Buddy soon.


She has gotten him microchipped for me now. She said the only thing going through her mind was "my daughter is going to kill me if I lost her dog.". She says she knows she broke the Buddy rules- Always close the wood door to the house and secure him in the car hence why I would have killed her both incidences where preventable.

She will still watch him at night when I go to work but not during the day. I will need to find other arrangements for him then. I guess I will have to look at doggie day cares for him to be dropped off at occasionally if I have work stuff for over 6 hrs during daytime. Oh well.

I won't train him to the invisible fences til he has decent recall and she wants him trained to it ASAP.

Good news though I found a 100% fenced in area for him it is almost 2 acres. It is used as a training ring for horses primarily. I can use it anytime as long as no one else is using it. Great for me . I can work on recall in a safe place he hopefully can't escape.

I'm going there later today. If this works I will take him there several times a week for him to run it out.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

You are an amazing person-so glad you found a fenced in area for Buddy to run!
Does Buddy have his lyme disease vaccine? Maybe I am wrong, but when you mentioned horses I thougt of Lyme Disease-horses getting lyme disease.

I can SYMPATHIZE SO MUCH with your Mom. If Buddy would have escaped from me I would have felt the TERROR, FEAR, and guilt your Mom did! Hopefully you can find an inexpensive doggy day care. 
Maybe I've asked this before, but can Buddy stay home by himself when you are at work?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> You are an amazing person-so glad you found a fenced in area for Buddy to run!
> Does Buddy have his lyme disease vaccine? Maybe I am wrong, but when you mentioned horses I thougt of Lyme Disease-horses getting lyme disease.
> 
> I can SYMPATHIZE SO MUCH with your Mom. If Buddy would have escaped from me I would have felt the TERROR, FEAR, and guilt your Mom did! Hopefully you can find an inexpensive doggy day care.
> Maybe I've asked this before, but can Buddy stay home by himself when you are at work?


He has the Lymes vaccine. All my dogs get it every year. Buddy and Cozy go hiking with me in the woods a lot and Hunterdon County, NJ is a high Lymes area.

I normally work 7p to 7a 3x/week. So he is tired by the time I drop him and the other dogs off on my way to work. He behaves himself then because he is tired. It is during the day he is a wild man. A few times a month I have to go to work during the day for meetings and seminars. Most of the time it is only for a few hrs and the dogs are fine. If is is more than 6 hrs someone has to take the dogs out- Normally it is Mom. Mom would have to still drop him off at doggy daycare because they would not be open when I have to leave. The earliest the 1 opens is 8am and I need to be to work by that time.

A dog walker would not work because Cozy is very protective and dominant towards strangers coming onto her property especially her house. She became very aggressive/protective after she had her second litter. She was minimally protective with the 1st litter but went back to her normal personality after a few weeks. She had a very difficult delivery of her second litter and 1 of the pups passed at 3 weeks of age. After than she did not want anyone she did not know previously near her puppies or my property. Worked with an animal behaviorist- She is much better but can't be trusted if I'm not there with new people. She has since been spayed.

Mom will still watch the girls when I go for long meetings at work but would rather not watch him during the day only. She has no issue with watching him at night. He is too strong and quick for her with the bum knee. I think she now has Buddy induced PTSD.

Hopefully the running a confined area will work. He will learn he does not have to escape to be allowed to run and if he comes to me he can go back to fun again. If he learns off leash recall he can then be invisible fence trained (already have at mine and my parents house) and run til his heart is content with supervision of course over an acre of land at each house.


----------



## mylissyk

MikaTallulah said:


> He loves foods but finds running to be more fun. He knows that if he comes his run is over. Thankfully he does not actually what to run away so much as to run period.


It's great you have found place to let him run in an enclosed area. One good method for teaching recall is to be able to call them to you, treat and praise, then let them go back to running and playing, so they learn that coming when called doesn't always end the fun, but does always mean a treat and a pet.


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> It's great you have found place to let him run in an enclosed area. One good method for teaching recall is to be able to call them to you, treat and praise, then let them go back to running and playing, so they learn that coming when called doesn't always end the fun, but does always mean a great and a pet.


This is exactly what I am hoping will happen with Buddy. Now that I have a safe fenced location let the off leash recall grainy begin.

All of my yorkies are off leash trained but rarely allowed off leash. I wanted to make sure to off leash train them for safety. They were all taught as puppies though when I could out run them.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Would meds be a temporary solution until Buddy gets trained off Leash?
I personally have never had a dog that I would allow off leash, because I believe that no matter how good a dog or how well they are trained, if they see another animal, they will run. 

Perhaps someone at the vet knows someone with references, who is looking for a job and would drop him off at the day care or be able to train him.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Would meds be a temporary solution until Buddy gets trained off Leash?
> I personally have never had a dog that I would allow off leash, because I believe that no matter how good a dog or how well they are trained, if they see another animal, they will run.
> 
> Perhaps someone at the vet knows someone with references, who is looking for a job and would drop him off at the day care or be able to train him.


What type of meds.? His separation anxiety is much better than it was.

I know even the best behaved dog can find trouble but I have only ever allowed Lucky or the yorkies off leash with complete supervision. Lucky was invisible fence trained but only out with supervision. Roxy is allowed off leash on my property and parents property only. Cozy, Lucy, and Zoey are rarely off leash but if they do get away they will come right back when called. My dogs are always leashed when not at home.

I will check with the vets office.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy did great yesterday in the fenced in area. The owner put her dogs in with us. He loved playing with other dogs. He would also come to me when called.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

So glad to hear that Buddy did great and loved playing with the other dogs and came to you when called.

I suppose I did mean anti-anxiety or separation anxiety drugs to use on a short term basis. Would prefer not to use them but better than Buddy running and getting lost or hit. I KNOW HOW much you love him and I am a big worry wart!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> So glad to hear that Buddy did great and loved playing with the other dogs and came to you when called.
> 
> I suppose I did mean anti-anxiety or separation anxiety drugs to use on a short term basis. Would prefer not to use them but better than Buddy running and getting lost or hit. I KNOW HOW much you love him and I am a big worry wart!!!


The last time he escaped was with mom and I think he did it just to run and have fun not due to anxiety. He seems happy in the house now. He will stand and look out the back doors window or stand in the laundry room's doorway if I don't take him out with me. No more letting himself out of the house. He still doesn't like it when I leave the room and he can't come with me but he will only whine for a few minutes. When I come back in the room he is laying quietly at the baby gate or in his bed.

It seems like the best way to treat his anxiety is lots of exercise as his outlet.

I worry big time about him. I call mom several times a night from work to check on him. I never did this with Cozy or the other dogs not even when Cozy's puppies were newborns.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

You and Buddy belong together!!!:wavey:


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy escaped at dog training last Thurs. Thankfully he is okay. It was during off leash playtime before the class started. Some crazy old woman was bringing her dog to be groomed. Instead of using the grooming door accessible from the outside of the building she moved the temporary divider wall. When she did this I yelled "Grab him quick" as I saw him running over. The woman pulled her little mutt dog out of the way and Buddy went buzzing by. Most dogs would have run into the store but not Buddy he beeline for the exit. Out into the parking lot he ran. It was 10 minutes of terror. There was me, Sally, 3 other empolyees, and all the other people and their dogs. He has no intension of coming to me because then the fun would end. We only caught him by luck. A guy got out of his truck and it was the same kind and color as my brothers. The guy yelled "Hey Buddy" and Buddy beelined it into the truck.

The kicker is the woman who let him out was still there when we got back. She said if I got him neutered he would not run away and he needs training. I lost it right then and there on this woman. The woman started screaming don't hit me and call the cops. Like she was worth hitting. She just should have dropped her dog off at grooming and left but no she had to stay and watch the show. Everyone in the place sided with me and refused to call the cops. He is neutered and we were there for training. If the old bat can't read that is her issue not mine and what would possess someone to move a wall. Due to her behavior the groomer told the woman she would not take her dog that day and she would have to reschedule. Can you believe this woman?

He has been running everyday since for 2-3 hrs in his fenced off area.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I am so very sorry you went through this with Buddy. I agree it was her fault.
You must have been terrified-I would have been.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy has been behaving well lately. He did table surf veggies off the kitchen table last night. I have been very distracted the last week or so. My poor Zoey is sick and nothing I do is making her get better. I took her to the vet yesterday- Bloodwork, stool, and urine pending. She has mild dental disease and horrible breath but according to the vet her breath should not be this bad. I am doing everything possible for her and it is not helping. Buddy is with her all the time at home when he is indoors. He practical baths her and she allows him. She will not let her own fur mommy clean her eyes but she seems to enjoy it from Buddy. I want to cry all the time. The vet thinks it may be Diabetes (treatable) but I fear liver shunt-Vet thinks I am overreacting. But I just read about 5 year old otherwise healthy golden who was acting off and then was found ot have a liver shunt and quietly loss. If I was not so focused on Buddy I would have seen she was sick sooner. She is my quiet little cuddly wall flower. She asks for so little- Food, water, and warm place to sleep.


----------



## mylissyk

I am so sorry sweet little Zoey is not feeling well. I'm sending lots of warm good thoughts to you and her, and hoping the tests show something easily treatable. You are the best doggy mama to all your babies.

What a scary thing at training, stupid woman. Can they lock the walls together somehow so they can't be moved easily? I know it was off leash time, but you might consider putting like a 10 or 20 foot lead on him anytime he is off leash so you can stop him if he wants to take off again. I can only imagine you have a heart attack everytime and lose years off your life.


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> I am so sorry sweet little Zoey is not feeling well. I'm sending lots of warm good thoughts to you and her, and hoping the tests show something easily treatable. You are the best doggy mama to all your babies.
> 
> What a scary thing at training, stupid woman. Can they lock the walls together somehow so they can't be moved easily? I know it was off leash time, but you might consider putting like a 10 or 20 foot lead on him anytime he is off leash so you can stop him if he wants to take off again. I can only imagine you have a heart attack everytime and lose years off your life.


Buddy gets on off leash time now at training. He gets put on his 100 ft leash during this time from now on. The woman unlocked the wall to get access tot the area. I never allow his off leash at home unless it is an fenced and locked area. Unfortunately, he still escape but no attempts since the last one at training thankfully. I don't know if I could keep my cool with him if he ran off especially with Zoey being sick. 

I try to be the best mama to my fur babies. I feel like I am failing Zoey right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Zoeey*

I will be praying for Zoey and hoping there is something that can help her.
Kisses to Buddy-my Tucker counter-surfs. I am sure that Zoey knows how
much you love her.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Bad news for Zoey*

I just got off the phone with the vets office. She has CHRONIC renal failure. Not a good prognosis for a little dog. She has to go for more testing at 4:45pm today. He said normally with 4 year old dogs there is a genetic component. My yorkies are ALL RELATED. I will need to have he others tested too. This should not be happening to me. I can't stop crying. I am a HORRIBLE MOMMY.


----------



## mylissyk

I am so sorry for this news, but you are as far from a horrible mommy as you could possibly be without leaving the planet. You knew something wasn't right and took her to be checked, you are conscientious, caring, and devoted to your dogs. They are all blessed to be yours!

Now you know, and you can deal with the problem and help her get better. She could not be in better hands than yours. Please don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## MikaTallulah

mylissyk said:


> I am so sorry for this news, but you are as far from a horrible mommy as you could possibly be without leaving the planet. You knew something wasn't right and took her to be checked, you are conscientious, caring, and devoted to your dogs. They are all blessed to be yours!
> 
> Now you know, and you can deal with the problem and help her get better. She could not be in better hands than yours. Please don't be hard on yourself.


If I wasn't so involved with Buddy she would be gotten treatment sooner because I would have seen the symptoms sooner. I should have just taken him to a rescue. Now my baby is suffering because of him. I know it is not his fault but I have to blame someone/anyone.


----------



## Aislinn

You are NOT a horrible mommy! It is not your fault, nor is it Buddy's fault. You said she was not eating, you asked for help here as it didn't appear to be life threatening at all. I even told you I have Papillons who do the same thing occasionally. You said you were going to take her in to be checked. You did. I do not see anything here that isn't the same as any one of us would do. Life has dealt you a cruel blow, but you have us here and your family, two and four legged there. 

Dry up your tears, dear. You are a wonderful mommy and you did nothing wrong. You stressing will stress Zoey. Stay positive and give Zoey a hug. We will support you all the way. HUGS!


----------



## Karen2

Wow have you got your hands full!
Bless you for taking in Buddy.
You can tell how much you care for all your fur babies!
You're in my prayers.


----------



## mylissyk

MikaTallulah said:


> If I wasn't so involved with Buddy she would be gotten treatment sooner because I would have seen the symptoms sooner. I should have just taken him to a rescue. Now my baby is suffering because of him. I know it is not his fault but I have to blame someone/anyone.


No you don't have to blame anyone, there is no blame to be placed at all. It is not Buddy's fault, it is not your fault. You have to stop this placing blame, it's not going to help you or Zoey.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for your Zoey, sending my prayers. You are the best mom ever. You live for your dogs, I can see that.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Zoey has her own thread now which I will continually update like Buddy's. I just can't get a break.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/110645-zoey-yorkie-going-vet.html


----------



## jealous1

I just posted on your other thread and will repeat what I wrote there and so many have stated here--YOU ARE NOT A BAD MOMMY! Please do not allow this to overshadow all of the good that you have accomplished with Buddy--I do not believe Zoey would even want you to do this.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy graduates from Obedience 1 this Thurs. Not sure if I will continue to Obedience 2 right now. I need to find out how flexible the class make ups are since I may miss classes if Zoey is having a bad day. Buddy adores his little side kick HRH Zoey of the Stroller. She is going every where with him and seems to love it. They say exercise and stimuli are good for her along as she is not stressed.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

That is just wonderful Buddy is graduating from Obedience 1 on Thursday!!
I don't know how you manage to be such a wonderful Mom to all!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

He is doing much better when he escapes since I started working with him in a several acre fenced off area. I think he will always been an escape artist especially when mommy (me) doesn't take him for enough exercise especially when life (illness) gets in the way. He escaped from my brother yesterday when I was at the vets with my Zoey. He didn't come running when he heard the car keys so I left him home. Buddy came back after 5 minutes . So much better than several hours of watch and wait with him.

I think all the time running and playing in the fenced area is to thank for this. Before we leave the fenced area I will says "Buddy come. Time to go" and then show him his leash. I say "Buddy come" and when he comes to me I will praise and say "Okay. Go play". I will also says "Buddy come. Time to go"- Show the leash. He comes. "Good boy" and lots of love and leave the area with him on leash and then we go back after a few minutes. Just because I say "Time to go" it doesn't mean we can't go back.

When Buddy escaped he immediately called my cell. I told him to say "Buddy come. Time to go" and hold the leash up for Buddy to see. I prayed this worked. He said okay and hung up. He call be back 5 minutes later and said he had him. My brother said he yelled "Buddy" and held the leash up for him to see and he came running. I was 1 proud Mama.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

So glad that you were able to tell your Brother what to do to get Buddy back and that he listened!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> So glad that you were able to tell your Brother what to do to get Buddy back and that he listened!!


So am I

He is doing so good especially with Zoey being sick and all. He and the other dogs laid right next to her while I was give her some SQ fluids. He even gave her his little Santa toy (it is the size of your palm) which he loves. Very sweet.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Buddy sounds like such a sweet dog!! I would be frantic if he were mine, constantly worried about him running away, getting lost, getting stolen. 
I think I would seriously consider drugs for the times you know he could get crazy.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Buddy sounds like such a sweet dog!! I would be frantic if he were mine, constantly worried about him running away, getting lost, getting stolen.
> I think I would seriously consider drugs for the times you know he could get crazy.


The last time he escaped he was fine before I left and had just gotten vigorous running around safe time with other dogs in a fenced yard. I do try to prevent him from getting overstimulated. He is getting better everyday though.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Glad to hear Buddy is doing better.
You are working so hard with him!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Hi!!!!

Checking in on Buddy and you!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> Checking in on Buddy and you!!


Buddy is doing good I guess :uhoh:

He has made it a regular morning occurrence to escape from my brother (24 years old- Not a little kid) the mornings I am at work. I keep telling him to tie him out then if he is too much for him. The chain is at the back door but no he let's hime run loose when he escapes til Buddy feels like coming back. He is undoing all of my hard work but what can I do?  Mom fell at work Friday and hurt her hip so she can't deal with Buddy much. I don't have another option at this time. I have to work nights and doggie daycares aren't.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I will be praying for Buddy not to get lost. 
Is is an option for you to leave Buddy at your house while you're at work?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> I will be praying for Buddy not to get lost.
> Is is an option for you to leave Buddy at your house while you're at work?


I work 12 hr shifts and am gone at least 14 hrs on the nights (7p-7a) work so leaving him at home would not be fair to him. My brother would be dead of he lost Buddy and he knows it. He says he never losses sight of Buddy when he get away and that Buddy goes into the woods.

Right now Buddy is in a coma I took him to a dog park where he ran for +3 hrs while Zoey looked around and occasionally barked from her stroller.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

I am so glad Buddy got to run off some steam.
Forgive me for worrying for him and you-I know how devastated you would be if something happened to him. I worry!
I am assuming you can't afford to have someone come in and take him out potty if he were to stay at home for the 14 hours? I know that i couldn't


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> I am so glad Buddy got to run off some steam.
> Forgive me for worrying for him and you-I know how devastated you would be if something happened to him. I worry!
> I am assuming you can't afford to have someone come in and take him out potty if he were to stay at home for the 14 hours? I know that i couldn't


I have called around no one will come during the night after 8 pm or prior to 6 am. Last out is normally 11 pm and first out is 5:30 am. Buddy also has anxiety induced colitis due to his separation anxiety. Someone would have to house sit overnight with him and I would still have to take the yorkies to my parents house since Cozy has stranger issues/ aggression.

Mom's hip is much better so she will be taking him out while I am at work. 

Thanks for you concern though


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I completely understand. You try so hard with Buddy and your Mom and son do, too!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Just stopping in to say hi to Buddy!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to Buddy!!


Buddy is doing pretty good. Still a running escape artist though. I'm just rolling with the punches. Thanks for asking.

Hoping you, Ken, and everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Ken, Tucker, Tonka and I are doing fine.
Kisses and hugs to Buddy!!! (Houdini!!)


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

How is Buddy??


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> How is Buddy??


Buddy has been surprisingly good this week. No escapes or other poor behavior except eating the yorkies leftover food when they walked away. Can't really blame him there who doesn't want a time variety. I think he knew I would crack up this week if he was a bad boy again especially since I have a stomach bug/Flu. Can't decide which. No basically no exercise this week and he is still being good. My little butt head is growing up I guess or just planning his next move.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*



MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy has been surprisingly good this week. No escapes or other poor behavior except eating the yorkies leftover food when they walked away. Can't really blame him there who doesn't want a time variety. I think he knew I would crack up this week if he was a bad boy again especially since I have a stomach bug/Flu. Can't decide which. No basically no exercise this week and he is still being good. My little butt head is growing up I guess or just planning his next move.



MIKA: I am beyond delighted to hear Buddy hasn't tried anymore escapes!
I kinow you will still keep an eagle eye on him!! Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

IS BUDDY still being a good boy?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> IS BUDDY still being a good boy?


So far, so good. No more escapes. I can even leave the back door open with just the storm door instead of the wooden door shut tight. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop with him. He has been a stubborn, knuckle head with training- Very easily distracted and barking. He is just testing me I think.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I agree, I would be waiting for the other shoe to drop, too, unless Buddy realizes all you are going through with Zoey and is trying to be a* good boy.*


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> I agree, I would be waiting for the other shoe to drop, too, unless Buddy realizes all you are going through with Zoey and is trying to be a* good boy.*


The Other shoe has fallen  He escaped today (he got spooked by some pleasants flying into his face and pulled the leash out of my hands) and refused to come back. I started the car and pretended to be driving off without him and then he came and jumped into the car. The whole scenario lasted 15 minutes.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika
Oh no, I am so sorry!!! My heart was in my mouth just reading this!
Thank God he came back!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> Oh no, I am so sorry!!! My heart was in my mouth just reading this!
> Thank God he came back!


At least his escapade are short compared to hours induration before. Every time he runs I really start to think about just putting the invisible fence collar on him to teach him a lesson. Or buying an e-collar for him. I want him to see running away from me as a bad thing.

Don't worry I won't but still. I get a small amount of frustration relief with the idea and picturing it.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Do you have an invisible fence?
If you do, I would use the collar!
I would use the e-collar, too, if it would keep him from running away.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Do you have an invisible fence?
> If you do, I would use the collar!
> I would use the e-collar, too, if it would keep him from running away.


It has been recommended to me not to use the invisible fence with him til he has as a strong recall. Once he goes through if he don't have recall he will keep going. He is also not reliable for an e-collar either. Maybe someday he will be til then I he will be a rebel.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I've never heard that about the invisible fence. Praying that Buddy stops getting away!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> I've never heard that about the invisible fence. Praying that Buddy stops getting away!


I was told since he lacks confidence it would not be a good idea for him. He was previously abused/neglected and it would hate for his to be traumatized by the fence right now. Hopefully, I can use the invisible fence on him in a few months :crossfing. He is doing really well with training . 

The invisible fence does not guarantee your dog will stay on the property. Cozy will/would buzz right though the fence at my parents' house because she does not like the 1 neighbor- Can't use it with her at their house anymore because of this. The poor guy is afraid of dogs and she scares him to death. The collar was set to the highest setting and still she would go through it but she would come when I called her (only me or mom- No one else). I figure if a 15 pound yorkie can take it because she is motivated to go through Buddy would have no issue doing it and he would not even come back. 

1 day this too shall pass. He only fault regularly is escaping and running. Compared to where he started he is 400% better.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Buddy sure is doing more than 400% better than before!! You know him the best!
GIVE HIM BIG KISSES FROM ME!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Buddy sure is doing more than 400% better than before!! You know him the best!
> GIVE HIM BIG KISSES FROM ME!!


Will do  Right now he throwing a tennis ball in the air and then catching it. He truly loves his life


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I can just picture Buddy catching the tennis ball-what a sweet picture!!
Buddy must love you SO MUCH!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> I can just picture Buddy catching the tennis ball-what a sweet picture!!
> Buddy must love you SO MUCH!!


He is a big time smiler who definaly loves his life.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

Buddy has a wonderful life, because of you!


----------



## sadiemac

*New foster Mom, New to Forum*

Hi, I've been looking around online for what seems like forever now, and then i came across this site, signed up and started looking for the same issues i'm having right now, and this is pretty close to what we're seeing with our new foster. He came to us yesterday, his owner had surrendered him. Anyway, he is VERY thin...large head, large feet he looks sickly underweight standing next to my 1 year old 80lb girl, and he is 2 1/2. my heart sank when i seen him and all i want to do is feed him, but he will hardly eat! not because of disgust, like he's ill or anything, just doesn't seem to be interested. i put some tuna in his food and mixed it up, he just nibbled at it. we had chili last night, so i put some beans and sauce in his food and and he did eat that bowl...so there is hope, but not something i want to promote by any means...my girl was so upset with me last night after i fed him that:gotme: Is it possible for a dog to get so thin, they don't have an appetite anymore!? We are going to the vet tomorrow to have him checked out and we'll get more information then, but i just wanted to know if anyone has any tips/idea's on how to get a dog back up to a healthy weight in a realistic timeframe. I want to help this guy get a great start at his second chance in life...any info is greatly appreciated! 
:thanks:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

sadiemac said:


> Hi, I've been looking around online for what seems like forever now, and then i came across this site, signed up and started looking for the same issues i'm having right now, and this is pretty close to what we're seeing with our new foster. He came to us yesterday, his owner had surrendered him. Anyway, he is VERY thin...large head, large feet he looks sickly underweight standing next to my 1 year old 80lb girl, and he is 2 1/2. my heart sank when i seen him and all i want to do is feed him, but he will hardly eat! not because of disgust, like he's ill or anything, just doesn't seem to be interested. i put some tuna in his food and mixed it up, he just nibbled at it. we had chili last night, so i put some beans and sauce in his food and and he did eat that bowl...so there is hope, but not something i want to promote by any means...my girl was so upset with me last night after i fed him that:gotme: Is it possible for a dog to get so thin, they don't have an appetite anymore!? We are going to the vet tomorrow to have him checked out and we'll get more information then, but i just wanted to know if anyone has any tips/idea's on how to get a dog back up to a healthy weight in a realistic timeframe. I want to help this guy get a great start at his second chance in life...any info is greatly appreciated!
> :thanks:


Hopefully the Vet will be able to rule out any medical problems.

I adopted my golden boy from my County Humane Society last year-he weighed only 59 lbs. and should have been around 75-80. He needed to gain at least 5-10 lbs. before he could be neutered. 

I made several trips to the Vet to get stomach issues straightened out, he was put on several rounds of antibiotics, de-wormed a couple of times, and aslo on Stomach meds. 

I tried several different types of dog foods-most of them seemed to be going through him as fast as he was eating it. I was feeding him 3 cups a day and he still wasn't gaining weight.

I finally switched him to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach-he started gaining weight and his coat started growing and I was finally able to get him neutered 3 months after I adopted him. It's a year later and he now weighs 80 lbs-Vet was very pleased with his progress and weight gain. 

Ask the Vet for a recommendation of what to feed him.

Some dogs will do great on a particular brand and formula of dog food while others will not. The key is to find which dog food works best for your dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah

sadiemac said:


> Hi, I've been looking around online for what seems like forever now, and then i came across this site, signed up and started looking for the same issues i'm having right now, and this is pretty close to what we're seeing with our new foster. He came to us yesterday, his owner had surrendered him. Anyway, he is VERY thin...large head, large feet he looks sickly underweight standing next to my 1 year old 80lb girl, and he is 2 1/2. my heart sank when i seen him and all i want to do is feed him, but he will hardly eat! not because of disgust, like he's ill or anything, just doesn't seem to be interested. i put some tuna in his food and mixed it up, he just nibbled at it. we had chili last night, so i put some beans and sauce in his food and and he did eat that bowl...so there is hope, but not something i want to promote by any means...my girl was so upset with me last night after i fed him that:gotme: Is it possible for a dog to get so thin, they don't have an appetite anymore!? We are going to the vet tomorrow to have him checked out and we'll get more information then, but i just wanted to know if anyone has any tips/idea's on how to get a dog back up to a healthy weight in a realistic timeframe. I want to help this guy get a great start at his second chance in life...any info is greatly appreciated!
> :thanks:


I fed Buddy several small meals throughout the day to put weight on him to begin with. He's stomach could not hold much when I got him so he needed to eat often plus he also had a slightly sensitive belly- Stealing food from the counters did not help with this. He was on Dog Chow which I got him off immediately. 

I would start slow. I normally feed mine 2 twice a day. Buddy was getting feed 3 (to 4) a day when I first got him. He is had a super active day I would give him more food later in the evening as a 4th meal. Go slow. If you give him too much too fast he will get diarrhea and will be not be digesting anything then.

Best of luck to you


----------



## MikaTallulah

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hopefully the Vet will be able to rule out any medical problems.
> 
> I adopted my golden boy from my County Humane Society last year-he weighed only 59 lbs. and should have been around 75-80. He needed to gain at least 5-10 lbs. before he could be neutered.
> 
> I made several trips to the Vet to get stomach issues straightened out, he was put on several rounds of antibiotics, de-wormed a couple of times, and aslo on Stomach meds.
> 
> I tried several different types of dog foods-most of them seemed to be going through him as fast as he was eating it. I was feeding him 3 cups a day and he still wasn't gaining weight.
> 
> I finally switched him to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach-he started gaining weight and his coat started growing and I was finally able to get him neutered 3 months after I adopted him. It's a year later and he now weighs 80 lbs-Vet was very pleased with his progress and weight gain.
> 
> Ask the Vet for a recommendation of what to feed him.
> 
> Some dogs will do great on a particular brand and formula of dog food while others will not. The key is to find which dog food works best for your dog.


Mine have never had any actual problems with Proplan but I am boycotting Nestle Purina since they continue to make and sell tainted dog treats (Waggin Train and Canyon Creek). My Zoey is dieing and loved these treats. I can't and will not support a company that will not voluntarily recall an potentially deadly product.  . Buddy is on Wellness right now til I make a final decision on what to change and the rest of the dogs too.

Getting off my soap box now.

As Carolina Mom said feed what works best for your dog. 

Sadiemac what is he eating right now? I would also gave Buddy high calorie treats during training and exercise- Rest was not an option for him he is too high energy to that. Now that he is a healthy weight he gets kibble as a treat just a different formula than his regular kibble.


----------



## sadiemac

Thank you so much for your replys!! We just came from the Vet, and he's in pretty good Health!! Yay! He has yeast in both ears, so we have drops for him, and he's a little on the low side for weight, he weighed in at 59 lbs...so same as Carolina Mom 5-10 lbs and we're good to go! He just had a bath...smells much better now, we can give him all the cuddles he wants we're just going to wait for the Heartworm results, then he's on his road to a great home!


----------



## Karen519

*Sadiemac*

Sadiemac

I am so glad you are his new Mom, you love him already.
Did they test him for Heartworm?
Follow all the great advice from CarolinaMom, MikaTallulah, Coppers mom!!


----------



## sadiemac

Hi Mika, 

his name is Rusty, we're currently calling him Rusty-Oliver, as we think we may adopt him, and eventually drop the Rusty, we'll see how that goes. i did try to start a new thread, but could not figure out how...I think i may have figured it out now We're still waiting to hear how the heart worm test went..hopefully well!! i love this site...it seems very overwhelming though, and a lot to learn!! i'm still trying to figure out how to post a pic of Sadie as my profile picture!! 
I have tried to reply to you private message 3 times, and i keep on getting a pop up that says, i need to post 15 times, before i can send an private message!? and i can only send to a few people? so strange...wonder if i'll ever figure this site out! 
And to Karen, thank you...he is our second foster, and he has just fit in SO well with our whole family in such a short period of time..I've really become so fond of him! i'm going to submit this now, and fingers crossed it goes through!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

sadiemac said:


> Hi Mika,
> 
> his name is Rusty, we're currently calling him Rusty-Oliver, as we think we may adopt him, and eventually drop the Rusty, we'll see how that goes. i did try to start a new thread, but could not figure out how...I think i may have figured it out now We're still waiting to hear how the heart worm test went..hopefully well!! i love this site...it seems very overwhelming though, and a lot to learn!! i'm still trying to figure out how to post a pic of Sadie as my profile picture!!
> I have tried to reply to you private message 3 times, and i keep on getting a pop up that says, i need to post 15 times, before i can send an private message!? and i can only send to a few people? so strange...wonder if i'll ever figure this site out!
> And to Karen, thank you...he is our second foster, and he has just fit in SO well with our whole family in such a short period of time..I've really become so fond of him! i'm going to submit this now, and fingers crossed it goes through!!



Will be on the look out for your thread about Oliver. Hopefully the heart worm test will come back negative :crossfing. My vet does a rapid test that gives the results within a few minutes.

Has his appetite improved some? I hope it has


----------



## Karen519

*Sadiemac*



sadiemac said:


> Hi Mika,
> 
> his name is Rusty, we're currently calling him Rusty-Oliver, as we think we may adopt him, and eventually drop the Rusty, we'll see how that goes. i did try to start a new thread, but could not figure out how...I think i may have figured it out now We're still waiting to hear how the heart worm test went..hopefully well!! i love this site...it seems very overwhelming though, and a lot to learn!! i'm still trying to figure out how to post a pic of Sadie as my profile picture!!
> I have tried to reply to you private message 3 times, and i keep on getting a pop up that says, i need to post 15 times, before i can send an private message!? and i can only send to a few people? so strange...wonder if i'll ever figure this site out!
> And to Karen, thank you...he is our second foster, and he has just fit in SO well with our whole family in such a short period of time..I've really become so fond of him! i'm going to submit this now, and fingers crossed it goes through!!


SADIEMAC: Yes, you have to have 15 posts on the forum before you can reply to a private message, so post away. If you click on my name Karen519, you can email me, also. Please let us know how Rusty-Oliver's HW test comes out and that would be wonderful if you adopted him!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

How is Buddy doing?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> How is Buddy doing?


He is doing pretty good. We finish obedience 2 next Thursday and then start private lessons to prepare for CGC next month hopefully. So far so good. We already know he needs to work on staying with me out of sight. He cries like a weenie boy when I leave him still but he is getting better.

Hope all is well with you and your's


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I am SO VERY GLAD that Buddy is doing better-you are amazing taking him to classes and all!!

Ken is doing SO WELL AFTER his spinal surgery on L3, 4, and 5!! He had the surgery Feb. 1st. We've even taken walks with the dogs!
Tucker, Tonka and I are good, too!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Great Buddy Update*

Buddy starts CGC classes next Thursday and will be taking our exam hopefully in 6 weeks :crossfing. Scratch that it is him taking the test not me. . He just finished Adult 2 today. The other dog trainer watched the class today and she could not believe how good Buddy looks & well behaved. She said he is like a completely different dog. . I took him to play with other dogs since he was so good and then to the doggie bakery. 

Once we/he passes the CGC I plan to take a little break before contacting Therapy dog organizations but knowing me I will be all set up and start as soon as he passes the exam . I think Buddy should get to be a "dog" for a few weeks at least .

I also got the all clear to start invisible fence training him . Since we don't have any homework for this week we will be training to the invisible fence :uhoh: I hope it goes well for us and that he doesn't have any set backs because of it. We will go slow though. 

Will keep you guys/girls updated. :wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

Mika

Sounds like Buddy is doing amazingly well!!
I'm not surpised!!
Keep us posted-I love hearing about him!!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy took his first prep class for CGC yesterday. He would not focus- 1 HR of ADHD dog. He is the only 1 in the class which could be the problem. He is smart enough to know all the attention was only on his so he was a goof. I was so annoyed at him. He knows sit-stay. He would sit and stay for 20 seconds then would lay down to clean his feet. GRRRR. I told him down and stay as soon as I turned my back he rolled belly up and started to rub his face with his front feet. He was a complete clown. 

I have been sick the last few days and not working with him much. It is my fault- I know it is.

We will do it. Thankfully I can reschedule the test if need be. I hope he does better next Thurs. . I don't think he could do much worse.

 He trained to the visible fence overnight. He got zapped once and decided he did not like it at all. He sees the flags and stays well away from them. When outside if I say "No." Then "Buddy come" when he is getting close to the boundary he now flys at me.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

So glad Buddy has the invisible fence now. I was so worried when he would run!
In time he'll get the obedience thing down. So Much Has Changed in Buddy's Life in such a short time!! 
YOU'RE A great mom!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

How is Buddy doing?


----------



## MikaTallulah

He is going for his CGC training at 1 pm today. Hopefully, he will do better than he did last week 


Goal is for Buddy to pass his CGC test by the end of June.

He has 3 areas of weakness to work on 
1) Get him to hold position to accept a friendly stranger- He normally breaks his sit stay to stand and try to approach the person. Needs to hold position without me correcting him.
2) Reaction to another dog- He normally runs up to say hello and lick the other dogs face. He is a social butterfly.
3) Supervised separation- He hardest thing for him is to be play without me. He cries outside the bathroom door- I am normally done in less than a minute most of the time but I won't come out til he stops crying.

Any suggestions? I want him to pass. We are driving the local pet friendly stores crazy visiting to work with him- They say were aren't. 

I am taking him to a dog park and never going in just to work on his reaction to other dogs.

He is getting better with the first 2 but no change with supervised separation. He sleeps at the back door at my parents when I go to work and will cry for the 1st 5-10 min. I am gone. I am told he starts to beg to go out at 8 am when I should be getting there to pick him and the other dogs up. 

He also gets lots of excercise daily to drain his energy down a little. 

We are taking weekly 1 hours CGC classes as prep.

All suggestions will be highly valued. I really want to do pet therapy with him. Others that do it have told me how good he would be at it if he would just relax. 

We can push the exam date if need be. I have only had him 6 months and he has come a long way since then.


----------



## Karen519

*Mike*

Mika

Was Buddy's thyroid tested?

Both Golden Rets., I've had, have followed me everywhere and waited outside the bathroom door for me. Don't know if it's because they were adopted, or if this is just a wonderful trait of the breed!!!

I have no suggestions as far as the training, as I'm asahmed to say that neither Tucker or Tonka have been to obedience training.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Was Buddy's thyroid tested?
> 
> Both Golden Rets., I've had, have followed me everywhere and waited outside the bathroom door for me. Don't know if it's because they were adopted, or if this is just a wonderful trait of the breed!!!
> 
> I have no suggestions as far as the training, as I'm asahmed to say that neither Tucker or Tonka have been to obedience training.


I had him tested the day I go him along with other blood work. He also had blood work drawn before he was neutered. Since his skin was a mess. What makes you think his thyroid is off? I could get it tested again but the first 2 have come back negative.

Waiting at the door is one thing but crying like you are be tortured is something else. He crys and whines. I am told he looks pitiful.

I kind of which he did not need obedience but be needs a job. For both of our sanities. Hopefully, once he gets a job he will relax.


----------



## Karen519

*Mika*

Mika

I don't know why I asked if Buddy had his thyroid tested-have heard many people on here say there dog has a thyroid problem, but I had no reason to think Buddy did.

I don't know what the whining is about. I know when I'm gone and come home, Tucker greets me at the door with a toy, a ball in his mouth and he is WHINING, CRYING-my Sister, Ronnie, thought he was hurt. We adopted Tucker.

*When you think of how long Buddy lived outside, was ignored, had no human contact, I don't think it would be unusual for him to be afraid you aren't coming back, or to miss you.*


----------



## MikaTallulah

But he acts like he can't live without me when I use the bathroom for 2 minutes. Just complaining.

He did much better in training today  which is 1 hr long. I took him to train and then drove to a dog park where he run, jumped, and played for +4 hrs. So he was move and grooven for at least 6 hrs today. He was too tired to cry when I showered . He was in the same place (his bed) when in came out and when I went in. My poor baby is exhausted. But 6 hrs of exercise daily is not liveable. 

He is getting better and improving everyday.

How is Ken doing? You have not posted on him lately. Good it hope


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

So glad to hear Buddy did better.
I'm sure he is just delighted to have you and a warm, and loving home!
Ken is doing so very well. He went back to work after 3 1/2 wks. and is doing pretty much everything he used to do. Hopefully he will get to take off his back brace on May 21st when he sees the surgeon-his surgery was on Feb. 1st.


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Changing Buddy's AKC Name*

Buddy did great at training yesterday- He did not freak when I left him. They said he looked around a like bit then was fine . My sissy Mary is growing up  Unfortunately, he decided to jump on every person he has previously met- But he did not try to jump on any "new" people. He has officially been diagnosed with "excessive greeting disorder" :uhoh: but with proper treatment he will hopefully improve. He needs to not attempt to run up to every person he meets to say hello :doh: He seems to know if they are dog people or not. If they are not dog people and doesn't even look twice at them :smooch:

I have Buddy's AKC paperwork. My uncle signed it over to me the day I took possession of him. I have not sent the paperwork in because I was not sure I would be keeping him when I got him.

I am definitely keeping him now. I plan to get him to be a certified AKC Therapy Dog possibly by this time next year:crossfing. Still have to get CGC and Therapy organization certified. He will hopefully be a therapy dog through Bright and Beautiful (http://www.golden-dogs.org/):crossfing. They serve my area.

His AKC paperwork needs to be officially in my name so if I am changing his paperwork work officially over to me- He is getting an official name change, too. 

His is presently "Sir Cody of Cumberland"- Breeders name not on original registration so it doesn't need to be included.

I want to change it to something that reflects where he came from to now. Like Orphan Annie. I would also like it to include the word Luck, Lucky, or Goldwin (means Golden friend).

So far I have come put with:
Buddy's Lucky Break
Lucky Buddy's Rags to Riches Dreams
Buddy's Lucky Journey to the Top
Goldwin Beats the Odds
Goldwin's Rescued with Love
Goldwin's Life from Danger to Charmed

Any ideas?


KAREN- I didn't see did Ken get his brace off?


----------

